# Hull Clinic... Part 6



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

New home ladies...happy chatting 


Here's to 2008 bringing all our dreams 

  

Love, luck & sticky vibes
Natasha xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

O never been first before..how exciting ha ha...Ive led a sheltered life!   

hope everyone is well 
xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

  it's a bit cold isn't it?

Hope you are all well. I've been busy working, I was there yesterday and there tonight. Mind you, we need the pennies after chrimbo  

Scooby-I'm so glad the twins are doing well. Sounds like you'll have them home soon.

Glad you all had a good new year. I was in bed at 8.45 new years day night. I really can't handle staying out late anymore!

Better go-Sophie waking up. Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi'y'all, happy part 6 chitter chatters.  

Scooby, pic of Brooke is gorgeous, I've turned to mush.

Oh I do like the snow!!  

Caz how's your belly feeling?

Lorna will you be about 10 wks when you have your scan then?

I think I'm finally getting my energy back. Yey. I've just spent nearly two weeks of poor appetite, sleeping for most of the day and nausea in the last week. (Have been wearing travel bands for five days and daren't take them off now.) Last two days, no six hour naps needed (whoopee) and that's in spite of being awake at 4 this morning with nauseating hunger pangs and then again an hour later. Is this normal? I thought it was a bit early (6 weeks since ET) for the pg symptoms to be so apparent.

Oh also, cos this is how exciting my life is-went into town with DH today which will be the first time I've felt able to leave the house since Dec. 21st-aye-sad but true!

Scan on Monday so getting very nervous now. EEEEEEEEEK.   I would have had some sign if all was not well wouldn't I? Would I? EEEEEEEEEK.

Thanks for listening.

Hope all's fabulous with you all.  

Gizmog xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Gizmog-your symptoms sound very promising- sounds like it could be double trouble to me   The symptoms are so weird aren't they? You feel sick but you're starving!

Hope everyone is ok and not too depressed at being back at work.

Had to share this with you-my mum who's 57 had to go to A&E today because she hurt her arm playing boxing on my brother's wii. How embarrassing is that! Luckily it's just muscular. When will these parents ever learn..... 

Anyway-it looks like I'll have to do some shopping for her so bye for now

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

New home again, we are tyoing fast!

Gizmog, I agree with Sarah, does sound like double trouble to me!!!     I didn't know I was pregnant till 8 weeks with Jas, and I don't really remember feeling any different till she started kicking. That was weird, felt like every time she kicked I needed to wee!!!!   
It definately sounds positive and I can't wait to hear your news!

Scooby, Those babies are gorgeous!    They sound like they are doing well, I'm sure you will have them home really soon. Have they given you any idea how much longer it will be? Hope its not too long, and you can bring them home soon.

Hope everyone else is doing well. To those of you having scans in the next few weeks, good luck and enjoy seeing your bubs! Thinking of you all.

Sarah, We got a Wii at christmas and dh nearly knocked me out playing tennis on xmas day! I swear he was inches off my face, he was getting very carried away!! Your poor mum though, hope she's better soon.  

See you all later girls,

Jen


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Gizmog if it is six weeks since ET arent you about 8 weeks pregnant??  If so, thats the normal time to start feeling poo.  I had the whole sickness/hunger thing going on too.  I would be sick then ten minutes later i would be raiding the cupboards again!!!  If you want to work out your due date you can do it on www.ivf-infertility.com and pick the pregnancy calculator on the left hand side of the screen if you scroll down.  You can say it was IVF and put day of egg collection in. 

Me and libby have had a fun day out sale shopping today, well i did anyway, libby slept through the whole thing except when she woke up starving but luckily we were in boots so just used the mother and baby room.  I find those things such a godsend!

What has everyone got planned for this weekend.  I've got some friends coming round tonight for a bottle of wine and a natter and then tomorrow hubby me and libby are off for a wander round beverley and a nice lunch.

love to all

cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi all

Scooby how's little Brooke and Blake doing ? do you have an idea yet when you will be able to bring them home, bet you cant wait for that moment  

Giz really glad to hear your feeling a little better Hun you sound like you have had a rough time of it   but if you have a ravenous appetite now you will soon make up for it    i have been like that over the past couple of weeks...i wake at silly hours of the morning with my belly growling like mad!! even after eating a meal i am hungry a couple of hours later   I'm gonna be so big if it keeps up...saying that though i think its getting a bit better or it could be that i feel i little sick on and off at the moment which hasn't bothered me at all up till now but the thought of food makes me feel ill, but at the same time my belly is growling  ..oh the joys!!!  
My bloating is getting easier too thanks for asking i have taken next week off work to see if i can rest a bit and get rid of it altogether, fed up of drinking so much water now .

Cat sounds like you and Libby have had a good day at the sales...did you get some good bargins for yourself or did you spend it all on Libby!!  

Sarah i hope you mum is ok after her wii experience..i can imagine there are a few little accidents with those things 

hello to Jen Lorna readie and everyone else i have missed sorry there are so many of us now it's hard to keep up.

love to all

Caz xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh ladies you're making me laugh with your Wii experiences-who would have thought that the virtual world could lead to visits to the hospital.

Thanks for the encouragement with regard to symptoms and anxiety re scan (yep cat-technically 8 weeks pg-but still surprised at how poo I've been feeling cos it's been for the last 2 weeks) 
Double trouble scary but that will serve me right for joking that it's triplets, can still fit in normal clothes though-they're just a bit uncomfy-digging in and stuff.

Caz-glad you've got next week off, well done. Does the water seem to be helping though?

Aagh I can't think of anything else-just keep thinking what they'll find on Monday and hope that they find something. Aagh! Can't even think about getting ready to go back to work on Monday after two weeks off. Aaaaaagh!

Right have a good weekend y'all, take care.
Giz


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Having spent a fortune in the sales I wore my new boots out in garden yesterday to build a snowman with my DS (well I built most of it!!).  And the heel fell off one of the boots!  So they are going to have to go back to Next this weekend, but I love them so hope they have another pair or will fix them for me?!?!

I am now day 3 of my DR drugs, getting a little reaction at injection site and sting but otherwise doing okay.  I am also getting dry mouth and eyes which I don't remember last time, but started on slightly higher dose as took so long to DR last time!

Giz your symptoms all sound normal to me, and I only had the one so don't worry too much yet about buying a triple buggy!!!
Caz hope you're feeling better after some rest from work.
Scooby hope you're two are still getting stronger every day, they look adorable!
Sarah I LOL when read about the Wii incident, just shows even computer exercise not good for you!
Cat can you get Libby to teach my DS how to sleep through shoping?  He's a real pain I try to avoid taking him these days.

It was back to work for me today, wonder if I will be able to keep my treatment fsecret rom them until a BFP?!?!?

Anyway it's late and I'm shattered (working was a shock to the system!)

Nightie Nightie
Em


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi ladies...god there are a few of us now!
we have been talking about going for another go at ivf, we arent keen on letting Glenn grow up on his own so was thinking about having a little partner in crime for him to run around with, what do you think? do you think its too soon? we wasnt looking at going until around april (got to save a bit more yet) so if we were lucky enough for it to work straight away Glenn would be around 18 months old when we had another little bundle, we are also looking to put our house up for sale in march as we already need an extra bedroom for Glenn to have his own room so its going to be all go if we decide to go ahead with it, does anyone know what the procedure is? do we have to go through the whole getting refered again or do we just ring the clinic up and make an appointment? that would be too easy surely? i might go and trawl through the boards see what i can come up with.

Scooby, how are the twins??they are beautiful, you must be really proud, they will be home before you know it hun, they will start pilling the weight on, i am dreading takingGlenn to get weighed next week, i think he will break the scales..lol i dont know how he puts so much weight on he is only having 5-6 oz every 3-4 hours in the day but goes 8 or 9 hours at night! he is a right little chub... here are some pics....
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/glennn024.jpg
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/005-1.jpg
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/glennn002.jpg
i love this one...he is always smiling.
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/027.jpg
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/023.jpg
http://i72.photobucket.com/albums/i186/xrachx_01/003.jpg
sorry for the overload but he has got so big its unbelievable, he is growing so fast i feel like its flying past and i just cant stop taking pics.x 
love to all...xrachx

/links


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

That wasn't an overload Rach, I could have looked at loads more pics. Glen is gorgeous honey, You must be permanently beaming with pride.   I vote go for it (IVF) but I haven't a clue how you go about it.  
Gizmog xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Rach-little glenn's so cute. He's a right little smiler. I think you have to go through your gp if you want to do ivf again but I'm not too sure. You could always ask the clinic.

Sorry it's really quick but I'm busy pottering around the house today.

Gizmog-what time's your scan? I'm sure everything will be fine so fingers crossed

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone 

I love it when I log on and there is loads to catch up on, then I get confused about what is happening to who  its just there are soooo many of us now!!

Gizmog, good luck with your scan on Monday, can't wait to hear all about it   

Rach, I think its a perfect time to try IVF again an 18 month age gap is perfect for a close sibling relationship through their whole life.

Scooby, I hope Blake & Brooke are growing nicely, hopefully they will soon be home with you.

Sarah, your Mums wii experiance was funny. I went on my DDs last night for the first time I didn't stay on it for long just had a quick go at bowling, tennis & baseball, didn't fancy the boxing, maybe after a few bacardis!!!  

Hello to everyone else I have forgotten, I just struggle to keep up


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya

Love the photo's Rach he's a real sweetheart.

I'm shattered had a party to organise and help run this afternoon for about 20 children aged 2 - 14, it was fun and they had fab time but I am really starting more symptoms from D/R today so I am drained!

I also started spotting today and AF shouldn't come until Wed but it often spots early so sure all's normal.

Dry eye's and mouth, but diet cherry coke is helping! (not in the eye's for the mouth!).

Think will try get early night tonight!

Gizmog good luck for scan!

TTFN
Em


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hi girls just a quick post from me 
wow how busy is it in here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Rach fab news on you cycling again yippeeeeeeeeeeeeee
all you have to do is ring the clinic 
they ask the usual questions about cycle dates etc............. 
if you are paying for your own treatment you can start practicly right away 
thats what they have told us as we are going to have fet later on this year ( hopefully )
i never thought i would get broody again with been so lucky having sophia but i am sooooooooooooooooooooooooooo broody lol
good luck 
luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Girlz, 
It's taken me ages to find this thread. DH and I are having our first ICSI cycle in Hull. Just wondered if I could join you?
I'm on my DR and have been since 13th Dec, had baseline scan friday and I have down regged successfully (much surprise, as I was convinced it wouldn't work properly!) I start stimming on Wednesday. 
Sending loads of     to everyone.
Exx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi E
Welcome to one of the best thread's that there is.  . The huge majority of us have found Hull Clinic to be pretty damn good. So far I like the receptionists best and find the nurses scary in their no nonense approach but that's just me.  

There's a couple of others on the board at a similar stage to you, I think Golden is DR-ing at the moment and Zarah, when do you start, is it Feb/March?

Caz, Lorna and myself are waiting for our first scans and we have come to the conclusion that waiting for our scans is actually worse than the 2ww to see if tx has worked. It sends you quite  

Scooby Doo has the most gorgeous twins, currently in SCBU, who we are all cooing over    and praying will be home soon.

Then there's Sarah, Vee bee, Rach and Cat who also have beautiful babies and therefore help to keep us sane and focussed.

Anna honey-how was crimbo and New Year, did you go away at all?

Now if I've got any of this wrong I'm in big trouble,   or if I've missed

anyone out! So good luck getting to know everyone 'E' and in trying to keep up. It's all good fun.  

Gizmog xx  

Oh Jen, I'm sorry, missed you off, please forgive me, see how hard it is!!!!!!!!!!! Go'on then who else have I missed?


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Girlz,
Thanks for the warm welcome. Me and DH are doing ICSI. I start stimming on wednesday, thank god!! The DR has been making me loopy, well more loopy than I am anyway 
I had my baseline scan done last friday and I've down regged properly. My next scan is on the 16th Jan. I'm just praying that I stim properly now. My body does like to be awkward at any given opportunity!!

Gizmog: I do agree about the nurses being a bit scary   We've found that the Hull clinic is great. We started investigations in London and they messed us around for over 3 years leading us to believe that we would have the treatment there. Then at the end of the tests they asked us if we had found a clinic Very annoying. We've only been with Hull clinic for about a year now and we're in the thick of our treatment.  

Hi to everyone else and here's wishing us all a fab 2008.        

Emeraldeyes (green eyed monster!!!)


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya Emeraldeyes!

So you've found the Hull thread too (as well as Miracle's thread), well done.

I think the the Hull clinic is great, they were all very supportive in my first cycle, and I've not found the nurses too scary, but then I work for the NHS so I'm probably just immune to it!

My D/R just starting to make me loopy and forgetfull! (well slightly more loopy and forgetful than I normally am!!   )

I don't feel as dizzy today.

I agree with Gizmog that the scan waiting is a very stressful time, try and stay sane, Caz, Lorna and Gizmog!  

How ya doing Scooby Doo, bet you're hands bit full at the moment with the twins, hope they are home with you soon.

Hi to everyone else, hope all's well!

TTFN
Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Hope you are all doing well.

Welcome to E, Glad you found us. This is the luckiest thread on the net! I start my treatment in March so I will probably be annoying you asking lots of questions! I'm excited but scared!     
You and Em sound like you are at a similar point in your treatment, that will be nice for you to chat about how you feel.

Golden:- Hope your cycle is going well, praying for lots of eggies for you both!  
How old is you ds? I bet you have had a busy christmas running round after him!

Gizmog:- wishing you all the best for your scan tomorrow. I bet you really can't wait. Is it like christmas when you are little and you can't sleep for excitement!   

Vee,  Hope you are OK. How's Sophia? did you have a nice christmas?

Scooby:- Hope the twins are well and coming home soon. We are all thinking of you!  

Lorna and Cat, not long till your scans now. Hope you are doing well.

Zarah, hope you have had a nice few weeks off work, is it back Monday or Tuesday for you? 

Rach:- What great news you're thinking about another. I think it is a really great idea. There is 20 months between my sister and me and we are so close, it's great to have a relationship like that! Go for it girl!

To everyone else, Hope you are all OK and doing well. 

Sorry for waffling!!!!!!     

Jen x


----------



## Guest (Jan 6, 2008)

Hi Girlz,

Jen80: Thanks for the welcome. No problem about asking me questions, they might not make any sense at the mo but I'll do my best!!!

Golden: I did wonder if you were from my neck of the woods when I saw you on miracles. Join the club with the loopy/ forgetful thing. I'm sending my poor DH mental as well as myself!! His favourite saying is 'You asked me this about a dozen times now!!' Have you had the blurry eye thing yet? I'm getting it quite a lot just lately.

Hi to everyone else. 
Luv Exx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

HELLO xxxxxxxxxxxxx

wow gizmog you did a good job of introducing us all well done 
you get a gold star for keeping track of us all lol
how are you hope you are well good luck for your scan chuck 

welcome to the hull thread E good luck for when you start stimms if you feel loopy now you will feel worse with them but its all well worth it 
i agree with nurses at hos i luv them all but i must admit dawn scared me !!! i always dreaded her comming through them doors and calling my name my heart would sink my fave was denise she is so kind and warm well good luck for your cycle there are a lot of bfp,s on here at the moment i hope the good luck keeps running on for you xxx

scooby 
how gorg are your twins  
i hope they are going from strength to strength every day and hope its not too much longer until they are home with there mummy and daddy 
how are you feeling bet you are so tired going back and forth to the hos bless you hope your been well looked after xxxxx

sarah 
hope your not working too hard 
how is sophie is she keeping you on your toes i think we are due an updated pic of your little princess 

hi jen 
hows things with you ? bet you had an active xmas too 
sophia had a ball tks i still dont know where to put all her toys she is so into peppa pig at the min so has EVERYTHING to do with peppa pig i need a much bigger house mine is only tiny grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
when are my lottery numbers going to come up ha ha ha 

hi rach 
fab pics of glenn he is so adorable and growing sooooooooooooo fast 
keep thew pics comming have you thought about christening yet ?

thats all i can rem for now sorry if i missed anybody i am terrable on keeping up 
there are so many of us 

take care all 
luv vee xxxxxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone, hope your all well.

A big welcome to 'E', this is a great thread I'm sure you will love it, I do!! Heres some    just for you, and good luck with stimming.

Gizmog- I don't start my treatment till around July time. I want to wait till I have been on my holiday which is end of May. Also because I work in school I thought it would be a good idea to have my treatment during the 6wk summer hols. Well thats the plan anyway!! In between now & then we are having all our tests done. We have a counselling session booked for 19th Jan about egg sharing and I have my fallopian tubes removed on 23rd Jan.

I went back to work today and it was a training day (these are always sh**) I was only their for an hour when my DDs school telephoned me to pick her up because she wasn't well and bless her by the time I'd got there she had been sick, she was pure white and her arm and tongue had gone numb!! I took her straight to the GP and she had a migraine, shes now in bed fast asleep. So I don't reakon my boss will be too impressed, oh well!!!!

Take care xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

I'm shattered the flipping wind woke me up early this morning ggrrr!

Emeraldeyes-welcome to the thread. As the others have said it's really lucky at the minute. Good luck with the treatment. I always found the down regging the worst. Sent me totally crackers!

Zarah-hope your dd is feeling better soon bless her.

Vee-hi. I keep meaning to put a pic on but I've just got a new phone so I've been taking all the pics with that. God knows how you put them on the computer! I will get my camera out I think. Anyway, where's your pic? I can't see one.

Gizmog-good luck today hun. Can't wait to hear how many you have on board.

Hi to everyone else. I hate not doing personals but there's so many of us! Not that I'm complaining cos I like a good natter.
Sophie had 2 injections today one of them was her mmr so I hope she'll be ok. I've deliberately stayed away from reading all the horror stories about it cos I know I would have freaked out. 

Bye for now

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am struggling to keep up these days there are too many of us now!!!

Big hello to emeraldeye, hope you get lucky at the hull clinic.

How did the scans go Gizmog and caz - were they today??

Well today i got a job - start on 15th february at a law firm i have temped for loads of times.  We need the money so have to go back in february plus i want to save for baby number 2!  so today i have been ringing round nurseries and child minders getting quotes and booking visits.  Its quite daunting really because i dont know what questions to ask etc.

How is everyone doing at the new years resolutions??  I had six biscuits today so my diet has gone to pot already.

love to all

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Cat

All I would say is go with your instincts. I looked round a few and I knew instinctively that I liked this one. I felt guilty at first but she absolutely loves going and she's come on leaps and bounds. The little minx waves bye to me as soon as we get through the door now  

I ate healthy until I had some chocolate raisins. Well raisins are good for you aren't they?  

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi just popped on to see if there was any news from gizmog re scan, will check back in a bit  

love caz xxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

One bubba seen and I could see the heart beating away           Still can't get my head around the fact that it was my belly on the screen though. I just keep looking at the pics in disbelief. 
Hang on in there bubba. 
Next step is to develop a good placenta isn't it?

Can't believe there's no more visits to the IVF unit for me, it's weird, I didn't want to let go of Denise's hand.  

Zarah hope DD is better-er today   Good move waiting 'til 6 weeks holiday. Will you be down regging for your treatment cos if you are I advise doing that bit and stimming in the last two/three weeks of term so that ET coincides with the very beginning of the holiday giving you six weeks to nurture embies. I thought I'd got my tx to coincide with half term but as I had little idea of the time scale I ended up taking three weeks of term time off. Whoops.

lots of love Gizmog


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Yay!!! thats brilliant news hun i'm so pleased everything is ok, do you feel a bit more relaxed now ? i hope so although i dont suppose the worrying ever goes away (ever)   
Did they tell you how many weeks you are too?
Cant wait to see your pic, are you going to put it on?
sorry for all these questions...just so pleased for ya  

I just hope these next 2 weeks pass quickly now i'm getting so inpatient!

xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

I'll try putting 4D kidney bean pic on, 2D not clear in pic format at all! Exactly 9 weeks pg today with 7 week old embie on board. Don't know what happened to the other one-whoops! Maybe it'll pop up l8r-weird
Gizmog


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Gizmog - Congrats on your scan today!!  I bet you cant stop looking at your picture!!!  Are we placing bets on the sex yet......??

Sorry no personals, im just so short of time. We had to leave the hospital early today so i could come home and sort some stuff out for the accountant.  
Hope your all ok, theres loads of us on here now, welcome to all the newbies    Havent had time to catch up properly, but hope everyones doing ok.

Just to update you, Brooke & Blake are out of the high dependency room and off the ventilators as theyre breathing on their own and have been moved to a special care room and are in open top cots so i can pick them up and have a cuddle whenever i want    
Theyre nearly back up to their birth weights and are being gravity fed via a syringe and a tube every 3 hours, but the nurses have showed me how to do it, so i can change them and feed them myself when im there.  Started trying to get them to breastfeed, but their suck reflex isnt there yet, but theyve got the right idea, i dont think itll be long.  Blake had his first bath today amd were giving brooke one tomorrow    
Theyve changed so much already and already developing their personalities.  Blake is a typical boy and hates being dressed and bathed, theres lots of arms and legs flailing round, but Brooke is quite chilled out, and loves to be dressed in her micro sleep suits!!
No news yet on when they might come home, they need to be feeding properly and be putting alot more weight on, but im hoping it will be a bit earlier than they first thought, but i dont want to get my hopes up, theres a long way to go yet.

Just finding it so hard being apart from them. Leaving at tea time every night i just want to cry every night, especially if theyre awake, looking at me when i leave.   It breaks my heart, i just want them home with me. I get there at 10am every day and stay till 4.30pm, but its not enough, i just want them home with us all the time.

I'll post some new pics when i get chance, i seem to spend all my time at home either expressing or sleeping. Talking of expressing, its that time again

love to all
S
xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Can't wait to see it!!...i didn't realise they did the scan in 4d and 2d sounds like the 4d is much better especially at this stage.

9 Weeks!...yay enjoy every bit of the next few months bet they will fly by now.

i have always wondered what happens to the other embie if only one takes ? if you ever find anything out about what happens it would be interesting to know.

you take care of yourself and your little kidney bean Hun look forward to seeing the little bean on the big screen   

love Caz xxxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Me too, me too!!!!!! I want my scan!
Pics please Giz I NEED to see bub. I am so pleased it all went so well today. 
Two weeks to go then it will be Caz and I (I'll be 10 weeks!!!!!!).
Fab news (pics, pics, pics x)
Lorna
xxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Lorna you sound as egar as me to see our little beans on the screen...not fair i will be last!!   oh well will just have to be patient i guess.

Scooby what wonderful news that Brooke and Blake are out of the high dependency room sounds like they are doing just great....cant imagine how hard it must be for you having to leave them every night  not for much longer now though I'm sure.
Really looking forward to seeing some more pics(when you have time that is) take care Hun xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

A ha I did it. Look at that bean. Ha ha ha.   It's unreal!

Scooby the miniature clothes and nappies are amazing in their minuteness aren't they. Blake an Brooke sound like they're making brilliant progress. My friend has a 15 month old that started off in SCBU and she's a right lively cheeky little madam now-you'd never guess what a fragile little thing she was-she's a right Daddy's girl now but then she was when she was in SCBU behaved perfect for her Dad but would be really awkward for Mum-it's mad seeing their personalities developing at such an early age isn't it. Ah you see I've gone all mushy again.

Right I'm off, I need my baby beauty sleep!!

Gizmog


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi girls,

Gizmog:- Congrats, what a great picture.       9 weeks and only 31 to go! bet your on  !  

Cat:- I totally agree with Sarah, just go with your instinct. There are so many good nurseries, I'm sure your choice will be right. It is quite a frightening thing though, so don't think your on your own! I still worry about who my dd is with and she's 8! I'm sure your choice will be right, It's mothers instinct!   

Scooby, sounds like those babies are doing well! I'm sure they will be home with you soon. The pics are great, they are soooo cute!     

Zarah:- Hope your dd is OK, It's not nice when they are ill. Hope she is better soon.    

My DD had her operation today, I was so proud of her she was so brave! All went well and she has to have a check up in the next few weeks, but she's up now playing her DS, making the most of not going to school tomorrow and milking it a little bit!     I would if I was her!    It's amazing how fast kids bounce back though, only 25 mins after she came round she had eaten 4 biscuits and was ready to play again! I was amazed!     

To everyone else I haven't mentioned, Hello and hope you are all well. Got to go really and spoil her some more!  

Jen x


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

wow gizmog your scan picture is fantastic !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
congrats hun so pleased for you 

hi sarah 
glad you and sophie are well 
i cant put on a pic of sophia it keeps crashing grrrrrrrrrrrrr i have tried to re size it too i will keep trying 

scooby 
the twins are doing so well 
you must be so very proud of them bless hope its not long before there home with you both 

jen 
glad your daughter op went well 
you must have been worried about her xx kids ehh you never stop worriying about them 
is she a ds fanatic 
i bought one for myself and there so addictive yeah i hear you all say YES I AM A BIG KID lmao

hi cat 
good luck with finding a nursery 
i am sure you will find a fab one and your little one will love going xx

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Gizmog-your pic is amazing-ooohhh I get really mushy around baby pics I love them.

Scooby-your little ones sound like they're going to be home soon. They won't remember you leaving them. You need your rest so you can keep producing the boob juice. You've got to look after yourself too. I understand it must be hard though.  

Well just a quickie from me. Sophie's at nursery this morning so I cram as much as I can in. I've already shampooed the living room carpet and done 2 loads of washing!

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks girls for loving the pic. It's mad-I can't stop looking at it-I have to keep pulling myself down to earth with it still being early days and all but...... aw!

Even though sex not even determined yet, bets from my end are   but I will be fine if wrong, a bubba is a bubba!  . How many weeks before sex is determined-anyone know off hand to save me surfing?

Hope you are all well and that the drug takers among us are not to psychotic and that the scan waiters still have hair. Thinking of you. xxxxx

Gizmog


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Think the D/R drugs finally sent me crazy!!!  I was sure I put another post on here last night, and I just can't find it, so must have dreamt it!

How you all feeling tonight?  I am in lots of pain today, stomach pains from Hell! Been clutching my stomach at work, AF not yet made appearance but due tomorrow so sure the Witch is on her way!  Off to find some paracetamol in a minute and a hot water bottle!

I am definitely going mad!  I have just read Scooby's post again and I remember typing a reply about my breastfeeding and how little I could get, but that I had a friend with prem baby who didn't feed at breast until about 2 months old, she expressed all the time with an industrial size pump.  I used to express for hour and still only have 4 oz, so a night out took me ages to plan for and we had lots of little pots of frozen milk in the freezer as my DS could guzzle down 8 oz in no time at all!  Maybe my reply didn't post for some reason?

So apologies that there's no more personal's as I'm sure I did them once last night and now I feel too dizzy to go through the posts again to see what else I commented on!  Think I'm going to go to bed!

Just remembered another thing I wrote, it was to Gizmog, I remembered feeling the same about that scan and it being last time at unit it's really strange isn't it?  But I went back to visit with DS when he was born few weeks after been at home to show them what they made!  Oh and you've just posted while I type - 5 month scan they can sex the baby, but think genetically they could tell you now.

Take care all!

TTFN
Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi,

Just thought I'd pop in a give a big   to everyone whilst I was online.

Hope you are all having a good day, the sun is shining and all that lot! dd back at school today after her op and I have to stay at home just in case so I have done the biggest pile of ironing ever!

Will maybe post later,

Jen x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

You dont fancy coming round and doing mine do you Jen??  God I hate ironing.

Libby has started to sleep through the night til 6 a.m.  Wow - am so pleased, its four nights in a row now.  I just hope it continues.  

Think i have found a nice childminder but hubby wants to meet her before contracts are signed etc so doing that on friday afternoon. She looks after a two and a three year old as well and they have both been with her since they were six months so their parents must be happy with her and the children seemed to be enjoying themselves.  

Hope everyone is ok.

cat xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

News update,

Rang hospital this afternoon and my blood test results were back (a lot earlier than expected!) Only got to go round the clinic now and then we can get started. Might be sooner than we thought if I keep pushing! Have to wait for a letter from Prof. Killock next week and then I can request to go round the clinic possibly in January.  WOW IT'S REALLY GOING TO HAPPEN!!!! All of a sudden I feel really nervous!      

Needing lots of      and soon to be needing lots of   

Feel like I could jump up and down and shout a lot!      

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

My DD is feeling much better now, she has gone back to school. I have done 2 full days at work now so I feel like I have never been away. 

Gizmog- your scan pic is amazing, I have never seen one that good before. Is that a 4D one? I am really pleased for you. Thats your baby 

Jen- It won't be long now and it will be your turn      

Cat- Im sure you will pick a fantastic childminder, but I bet its hard to choose.

Em- I hope you start feeling better soon.

Sorry if I have missed anyone, I know I have!! but the others are nagging to get on the internet  so I must go


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Woo hoo, that's excellent news Jen. Don't be nervous, there's absolutely no need, it's all real pleasant at Hull and us lot'll be here to guide you every step of the way. You've got something to look forward to in the much nearer future now.        

Cat-that's great news about Libby sleeping through and getting you ironing done-your're going to have to shampoo your carpet though if you're gonna keep up with Sarah.    Sarah's gonna kill me for saying that! Geez you girls really do put me to shame tho-I had to brush the quilt cover before I got into bed last night because it's covered in long haired cat hairs where my cat has been snuggling in next to me closer than ever since I had my treatment, and that was like such an effort. I've got a three week old ironing pile and aw-it's just embarrasssing and this is before I've got a child to look after!!!   Are my nesting instincts ever gonna kick in?

Scooby hope you are bearing up and yeah, like Sarah said, don't worry about leaving Blake and Brooke, cos even though you'll be able to see them reacting when you're there they won't remember you not being there. And like she said the more rest you can get the better the juice!

Caz, Lorna hope you are hanging on in there waiting for that scan.

Zarah-yep it's a 4D pic, it's bonkers isn't it?

love to all, Gizmog


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

I have got to say I am just like you Gizmog when it comes to cleaning, I couldn't believe it when I read Sarah had shampooed her carpet. My DD is 13 and my nesting instincts still haven't kicked in


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

EEkk...I can't keep up!

Cat-glad you've found a childminder. It'll be good for Libby if there are other children around to keep her amused as well.

Jen-sending you lots of   as requested.

Zarah-glad dd is better.

Gizmog-you'd think my house would be spotless but it's not! Has your cat started behaving strange yet? I've heard they can sense when you're pregnant.

Hi to everyone else got to go there's a suspicious smell that needs investigating-oh the joys  

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

LOL  

Zarah very reassured to hear that you are like me. I'll let you know if I develop any new cleanliness tendencies-I sort of hope I do cos I do look round the house and feel a bit embarrassed but then I don't really know what to do about it 

My cat is quite vocal but she seems to have been even more vocal of late but apart from that nothing too strange-I dare say the strangeness is still to come.  
Gizmog


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

My God - I go away for just over a week and come back and its all kicked off.

Firstly a big congratulations to Scabby on the safe arrival of Brooke and Blake.    It must have been very scary for you both, but they sound like they are doing well.  I got very worried when I only saw one photo on your posts and had to quickly scan through the rest to make sure they had both arrived safely!  If you want to send me both their photos in a PM I will join them so you can have both showing on your profile.  Keep pumping the milk so they can grow big and strong and they will be home in no time  .  Looks like I am up next  

Also congrats to all that have recently got their BFPs and upcoming scans.  Gizmog - your 4d scan is ace.  They will be able to tell you the sex at the 20 week scan (if you want to know).  

I hope everyone had a great Xmas and New year.  I got in a couple of nappy changes with my 5 month old nephew who is just the most happiest child you can imagine.  He very rarely cried in the whole 7 days we were there.  Lets hope his cousin is as impeccably behaved  

Hello to everyone I have missed - there are just so many of us now    I will post more personals when I have properly caught up with everyone's news.

Readie &  
x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi Readie

Happy New Year

Was just thinking today that you're next  

If you ever want to come to my house for nappy practice just say.    

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Been getting lots of strange looks at work today, walking to and from kitchen with a hot water bottle and having it sat on my desk when it went cold! Pains been bad today, but AF starting I think, but not really kicked in properly yet.

Cat have a look at http://www.ncma.org.uk that's the national childminding association, it's a good thing if you're childminder is registered with them as they set some good standards, there are some questions and answers might help you in your decision. Another good link is http://childmindinghelp.co.uk/choosingachildmi.html with more questions parents should ask. But at the end of the day you have an instinctive feeling who's going to be right for you. We found a lovely one and my DS is very happy there.

As for all this talk about house work, putting me to shame!! I am putting DS into extra session at nursery school tomorrow as Thursday is going to be my cleaning day! Well cleaning 2 hours whilst he's at nursery! So hopefully I will get some energy to motivate myself into doing it! DH won't be pleased though if nothing gets done, so must work through the drugs!

Feeling bit forgetful today, and my eye's a little bit blurry I think, but no hot flushes yet!

Take care everyone, and loving the 4D scan picture Gizmog, they were just getting the machine on trial when I had my DS first scan in unit, but it wasn't actually there for me to have one! Hope I can get one done, do they do that for everyone at the Unit now?

Anyway must dash, in trouble with DH for being on-line too long last night when I said I wouldn't be long was over an hour!!!!

Nightie Nightie
Em

/links


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Just a quickie, hope everyones ok.  
Brooke & Blake had their first cuddle together today.  Was lovely.  Nearly cried with happiness.
Theyre doing so well, theyve only got one monitor on them now, and i have bathed them both, and get to have lots of cuddles with them          

Have put new pic on of their first cuddle together.

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

aw scooby your pic made me cry, how lovely they are back together again!

I remember when libby was in scbu, opposite her taking up one side of the room were triplets and i dont think three of them could have fit in one cot for cuddle so blake and brooke are very lucky little babies indeed.  

I assume its just the apnoea alarm now and if so that will be off in no time and then you can look forward to bringing them home.  My friends little boy is home now so she is enjoying having him full time.  It will be you next!

Well i think libby is getting teeth!  For the past two days she has been quite irritable, has rosy cheeks, is drooling severley (am having to put her to sleep witha bib on!) and keeps biting her fist!  Although she is three months she is really only seven weeks so surely this must be a bit early?  I have bought a teether but she doesnt know how to pick things up yet, she is only 10 lbs!

Think will take her to doctors tomorrow for a second opinion as i dont want it to be something else!

Em thanks for the website details for the childminding.  I think i am going off the childminder idea now and am looking towards a nursery but the one near me is fully booked so the only other option is one in hull city centre so going for a nosy tomorrow i think.

Readie - lovely to hear you and boy bump are doing well

love to all

cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

aw Scooby what a cute pic that is ..they look so happy to be back together again,they look like they are doing really well too so I'm sure it wont be long before your telling us there coming home, can i sneak a cuddle in too  

Cat Libby does sound like she is teething doesn't she bless her!  but like you say if she is really only 7 weeks it does seem a little early I'd prob just get her checked out too by the doc although I'm sure she will be fine and just teething, your her mother and your instincts will be spot on you see 
Oh and good luck with the childminding/nursery hunting Hun.

Readie sounds like you have been getting loads of practice in over the Xmas period you will be a pro by the time your little lad makes his appearance 

Jen sending you loads of               Hun xx

Gizmog you burnt holes in that lovely scan photo yet Hun  , 
Do they do 4d scans at hull for everyone do you know? i would love one especially if it is a clear as yours!

Em hope your not feeling too bad and AF pains have subsided  

Lorna how you coping with the wait! 10 more days!!!!!!!!!!! yay 

Hi to Sarah and little sophie, Zarah and vee, is that everyone ? sorry if Ive missed anyone its just so hard to keep up these days.

well 10 more days for me...then 1st scan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i am suffering with acid tummy nearly all the time at the mo and its driving me crazy, wonder what causes this ? hope its normal! anyway might see if they have some "Tums" at the local shop i think i have read its ok to take them while preg.

Right i best go do some cleaning, feel like having a good clear out, i have a spare room full of junk!! ...well maybe i will just make a start   

catcha all soon 

love Caz xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Aww Scooby-I could look at that picture all day-bless them.

Cat-I hate to tell you but the dribbling part can go on for ages before the teeth come through-sorry!

Caz-it seems to me like you've been waiting ages for your scan so god knows what it feels like to you.  I don't know about the 4d scans.

Hi to everyone else. 

Dh is in Ireland at the minute for his grandads funeral so it's just me and Sophie. He's back tomorrow though. We went to soft play this morning so she's in bed already-she was shattered. I've got a nice bit of time to myself now!

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Just thought I'd pop on and see what everyone was up to! 

Scooby the picture is just adorable, they look soooo cute together!    They seem to be doing so well considering their weight. You have 2 very strong babies! (and gorgeous ones too!)

Cat:- I had heard of cases where some babies are born with teeth but obviously it doesn't happen often. DD got her first tooth at 11 weeks and she was born 6 weeks early. It was really funny though because she got 1 tooth and then didn't get another for nearly 3 months! I don't really rmember the dribbling stopping though, and she was a very sicky baby so she alway had a bib on.

Sarah:- Hope your OK being on your own. I enjoy the daytime on my own, but when it comes to the night time I'd really miss dh. At least he is back tomorrow, Keep smiling!    

Caz:- Thanks for all the  . I still feel quite nervous really! I bet you can't wait for your scan, especially after seeing Gizmogs piccy. Just think, you will have one soon! I don't know how I would cope with the wait, is it worse than the 2ww? 10 days though, isn't long, it will be here before you know it.          

Lorna:- The same for you hun. 10 days and you get to see your baby!        Hooray!!!!

I have to go to get dd from school now so to those I haven't mentioned, I have not forgotten you all, sending you lots of  

TTFN

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Scooby-the pic is adorable. You as ready as you can be to bring them home, cos it sounds like it won't de long now!?
The 4D scan pics should be offered now to all those who have the internal scan, and if they don't make sure you ask, cos it's all on the same machine,-not sure about if you're having external scan tho' (I think probably not an option).
The clinic gave me a leaflet about 2D, 3D & 4D scans being done by a company called GE Healthcare. You can pay to have photos and DVD's made for keepsakes. Readie I'm thinking especially of you now and Lorna if your first scan turns out to be an external one. Go to www.see-my-baby.co.uk for more info.
See y'all soon Gizmog


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Guys
Feeling bit crappy so only a quickie, got AF now in full flow!!!  Very Very heavy but guess that's good eh?  Need nice thin lining before stims.  Feeling nauseous and groggy, also ravenous with hunger, is this normal?  Seem to remember Emeraldeye's you said you were hungry all time?
Anyway got visitors too tonight so should really be down stairs!
TTFN
Em


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hi all 
just a not on the 4D scans i had one when i was preg and i would highley reccomend them 
i had it done at the buisness center at the deep it was about £200 but well worth it 
the appointment lasted for about 50 mins as you have a consultation first then fill in some concent forms then you have a normal routene scan before they do the 4d 
i got a fantastic dvd to cherish and about 8 photos which are so clear i had mine done at 29 wks so baby was nice and big and when i look back on them i always want to cry as its so hard to rem i was actually preg yippeeee hope i get to do it all again one day xxx
plus sophia is actually one of the babys on the pictures on the front of the 4d leaflets !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


hi golden 
poor you i hope your feeling much better soon 
i cant rem much about been hungry when cycling one of the girls will be able to help you xx


scooby 
your pics are so beautifull has it sunk in yet they ARE actually yours  
how are you feeling bet ytour so tired going back and forth to the hos


gizmog 
your scan pic is amaising !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
you will be able to fine out the sex at your 20 wk scan thats if baby behaves him/herself lol


hi cat 
it does sound like libby is teething bless her she does seem young to get them dosnt she they might just be pressing on her gums ready to pop out at any time i am not much use on teeth as sophia still hasnt got hardly any teeth i am starting to get a bit worried about it now !!!!!!!!!!!!! i have her 2 yr check up next wk so will as hv 

hi zarah 
how is your daughter is she still ok bet you never even knew she has been in hos they bounce back so quickly dont they 

hi to anybody i havent mentioned i am so sorry i cant keep up with you all lol
luv vee xxxxxxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Blimey we don't hang around on here do we?
Caz I am going mad! I want my scan. I guess I will have external scan because I wasn't IVF! Gutted! I want a Giz pic! We will have to compare scan. How far gone are you now? How are you feeling?
Giz I can't stop looking at your scan cos I guess my bub will look like that. We are very close to the same date I guess. I think  have burned a hole looking at it so I hate to think what you have done!!!!! How are you feeling?
Jen thats fab news. I remember feeling really nervous but so excited that things were really moving for us.
Golden poor you. If you want to eat then I would do.
Scooby what a fab cuddle pic. They are so lovely. Won't be long now before they are at home.
Sorry I have lost who else is on here. We are a growing bunch!
Love
Lorna
xxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Morning Ladies!

Feeling slightly more human this morning, don't think AF as heavy today (touch wood!).  DH let me have a lie in so that was very nice.

I ate a very nice Chinese takeaway and it was lovely!  But I really need to keep the pounds off so think will try drink more today instead of eating.  I find it harder to keep up my fluid intake when at home.  I have put a jug of water on my desk at work to try and encourage me to get my intake up.

These 4D scans are so amazing!! I hope I get one at the Unit like Giz.  When will your 12 wk scan be Lorna?

Sarah, hope you got some nice time to yourself and enjoyed it. Soft play is great to wear the little ones out isn't it?  my DS loves it!!  Off to one in York in couple of weeks for couple of friends 2nd birthday.  They are not paying for a party just suggesting we all go at same time and pay ourselves in to celebrate their birthdays.  How cheeky that, buy them a present and pay for the party!!!  DS will love it though so we're going to go!!

Scooby, the picture of the two of them cuddled together is just adorable!  They look as though they are getting stronger, be home soon?

Caz, not long to your scan sending you lots of  .  I had my mad cleaning frenzy on Thursday whilst DS at nursery but didn't get enough done!  New table delivered though for dinning room and that is looking fab!  Just need to go take all the tags off the chairs, and find a new table cloth to keep DS from digging in his cutlery and ruining it!!!  Spent small fortune on a thermal cover thing that the sales man more or less forced me into, not sure why bothered really could have got it lot cheaper somewhere else I'm sure!  Anyway, it smells all funny, plastic type smell, so need a table cloth to go over it.

Feeling hungry again, think will go have large drink of juice!

Lots of   and   to everyone else!!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi Lorna
yes we are about the same stage aren't we and you got your   confirmed on the same day as me.  
I keep looking at www.visembryo.com/baby to see where I'm up to and what's next. I was also worrying about my diminishing symptoms, after being so wiped out for so long, but we're at the stage where your energy levels start to normalise now and our bodies are more used to the pregnancy so I feel a bit more reassured now that all's well-plus as soon as I'd reassured myself the hunger returned with a vengence (so Golden you've got the hunger to contend with again in a few months!!   ) Also still wearing travel sickness bands to keep nausea at bay and cos I daren't take them off!

Caz-you lost the plot yet with waiting cos I know I did around this time. Thinking of ya hun xx

Love to all, Gizmog  




/links


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,  this is my first post, I am hoping to start Di,    Has anyone gone through DI?
I have lots of questions.  What is discussed at the first appointment,  how long is the wait,  how much does it cost,  I am really excited but nervous as well.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi Kittyblue and a very big welcome to our hull clinic thread!!!

I dont think anyone on here has done donor insemination but i could be wrong!  There might be another link on this website there may be a thread on it.  Good luck with your treatment anyway.

Golden - i had a 4D scan at the hull clinic when i was pregnant.  My baby looked a lot like a puppy actually!  

Jen - thanks for the info on the teething, maybe she is getting one afterall!  I have bought these dummy things that are teethers for babies teething early but she cant seem to get the hang of it!

Have had a sleep in til 9 this morning - total bliss- hubby got up to do the 7 a.m. feed and just trying to tidy up a bit now before we do the dreaded asda shop.  

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi'y'all
Welcome to kittyblue. Here's some links that might be useful. If you can't find the info you're looking for you could try posting your questions in the Peer Support section.
Donor Sperm/Eggs- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0
Starting out and diagnosis- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=110.0
Peer Support- http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=186.0
Like Cat says I don't think any of us have done DI but Zarah knows a bit from a DE perspective so she might be our most knowledgeable in your case.

Vee bee- I don't suppose you know which 4D pic on the leaflet is Sophia do you, I was staring at the pics and trying to guess?

Gawd I felt pants this morning-took my travel sickness bands off last night to go to a party and thought I'll see what happens if I leave them off. Well, woke up feeling fine, had breakfast, logged on then started to feel all queasey cos belly was hurting, so put the bands back on, snuggled back into bed and fell asleep. Woke up a couple of hours later and crawled downstairs to get more food. Finally starting to perk up a bit again now BUT that's it I am not taking the travel bands off now for any great length of time -probably for the rest of the pregnancy as it reduces me to too much of a pathetic mess -at least I'm assuming it was due to the lack of bands! Well it's all good in a warped sort of way. How are my other pg friends feeling?

Hope you're ok Em (Golden), do you have appointment tomorrow?

Kittyblue, just blown you some bubbles cos you didn't have any-normally it's a secret as to who's given you some tho'. 

Take care, Gizmog


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Welcome Kittyblue-I've not been through DI but Gizmog's given you some useful links. You are more than welcome to post on this thread as well of course. It's a nerve wracking time but also really exciting isn't it?
This board's been really lucky so fingers crossed for you.

Hello everyone else. Just a quickie-worked 7-1 today so just putting my feet up until the little one gets up.

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF kittyblue 

Are you having treatment at Hull Clinic ?

Gizmog has given you some really helpful links already.  If you're having DI, I think you'll probably find the Donor board the most helpful to answer your specific questions as this Hull Clinic is primarily for ladies going through IVF/ICSI rather than Donor Insemination 

You may like to post a message on the Introductions board and tell us a little bit about yourself. This will help us Moderators point you in the right direction, give you tips on how to navigate the website and you can also "meet" other new members...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=10.0

Feel free to contact me directly anytime by PM (personal message)...just click on the small green "scroll" icon to left hand side of this post, under my photo...or click on my username which will take you to my profile...scroll down the page to the bottom where it says "send personal message" 

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks everyone for making me feel welcome,   yes i am going through Hull IVF clinic for my treatment.

I'll try out all those links etc  so many different threads, bit confusing.


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi & welcome to this Hull clinic thread Kittyblue, I hope you find it useful. I am going to be egg sharing when I have my treatment but I don't know anything about DI, sorry. Please stay on this thread and keep us informed and good luck with your treatment   .

Gizmog, hope you feel better soon, just keep thinking it's all going to be worth it in the end 

Cat, I hope asda wasn't to bad, I absolutley hate asda on a weekend  , mt DP went today whilst I watched Hollyoakes in bed!!!!

Lorna & Caz, not long now till your scans,bet your both so excited, how many embies did you both have put back in?

Scobby, your twins look gorgeous on that photo, really sweet. You must be so proud. 

Vee Bee, my DD is fine now, thank you. She's back to her teenage self. if you know what I mean!!!!


Hi to everyone else Iv missed, hope your all ok & you have had a nice weekend. They go so quickly though back to work tomorrow 

Take care X


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

hi gizmog 
its been a while since i looked at the leaflet as i have packed it all away in sophias baby box 
so cant quiet rem which pic is her if its the same one i will get it out to have a look 
i have added a link of some of my 4d scan pics there are only a few as i dont have them all on pc

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/7443005

hi kittyblue 
welcome to this fantastic thread 
good luck with your treatment hope you are celerbrating very soon xxxxxxxx

hi to all hope you have all had a lovely lazy sunday

luv vee xxxxxxxxxxxx

/links


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls.

Welcome to Kittyblue, Hope your finding the info you want.  I too like Zarah am egg sharing, and looked into the possibility of donor. I don't know much but any questions, I will try to answer them, and as the others have said, there will be specific threads for any questions you have, but we are all great for general chit chat! 

Zarah, hope all is well with you. How is your dd now? Have you any more appointments booked yet? Hope its all going great!    

Cat, hope the teething stuff is going OK, They can get so crabby can't they. I hope she gets used to the the teething dummies, I'm sure they will help her.    

Scooby, not heard from you in a while, I'm sure you are busy with those gorgeous babies, let us know how they are when you can. 

Gizmog, Hope you are feeling better hun! Take care.

To all the rest of us, there are so many now, Hope you had a good weekend, just got to get dd into bed or I would have posted more!

Take care

Jen x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Evening Ladies!

Still feeling a bit dizzy and nauseous occasionally, but I am feeling very full still from my huge Sunday Lunch!  I am hoping that AF on her way out now, she's gone very quite which is unusual as normally hangs around for several days after the heavy flow.  Putting it down to the DR drugs  I am on higher dose (0.75 bruserelin) as took ages to DR last time.  My scan is not until Mon 21st so another week to wait!!!! Hopefully will have nice thin lining as the plan is 28th for starting stimm's if all going well in there.

I want a 4D scan, hope Hull offer me one!

Welcome to kittyblue, I can't offer any experience to you, but I'm sure you'll get support from elswhere on other threads from others going through same as you, you must stay on our thread too though, being one of the Hull gang!!!  You can educate us all as you go through your tx.

Gizmog - what colour are your travel bands?  Mine where bright red so very conspicuous!!!  I couldn't have lived without them though!!!  Easier to hide at this time of year under jumper sleeves though.  Glad you're feeling better anyway.

 and   to everyone!

Nightie, Nightie, I'm off to bed!
Em


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Jen, I do have some appointments booked but nothing exciting. Me & DP have egg sharing councelling on Saturday. Then next Wednesday I am booked in to have my fallopian tubes removed, bit scared about that but if it makes my chances better of IVF working then needs must!!! 

Sorry its short but must do some work


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

   - just felt the need to do that sorry!

I've got to pick Sophie up from nursery at 12.30 and it's a 20 minute walk so I'm not happy gggrrrr  

Hope everyone's ok and staying dry

Back later

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

I am so fed up with the weather!!  Its my birthday today and had planned to meet my friend in town but cancelled because i dont like the drowned rat look!  Was supposed to be going down princes ave and for a meal tonight too but cant be bothered reallly if its raining.

Well libby has been for her second lot of injections this morning.  Bless her she cried so much it really tears at the heart strings.

Zarah - is it tomorrow you are having your tubes removed or next wednesday? Good luck for that anyway, i'm sure you will be back on your feet in no time.

Golden - dont worry about your period not being like it usually is, mine never was when i did ivf, i used to bleed for about three days and that was it.  I dont really think it matters.  What you have to remember is the drugs are taking over your body and all sorts of strange things happen.  I went off chocolate - how strange is that!!!!!

Cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

[fly]    Cat[/fly]

Can't you get a taxi there and back? I think it said it was going to ease off a bit later. Go on enjoy yourself!

Have a lovely day whatever you decide

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello all,

Cat:- a big [fly]happy birthday happy birthday happy birthday[/fly]
Hope yo have a great rest of the day and don't let the weather get you down.   
Poor Libby, it's horrible when you have to see them so upset. dd used to go in smiling and then give them the look as if to say you B******d! And then start screaming, really really loud! I'm sure Libby has probably forgotten about it already.

Sarah:- did you get soaked then? It does seem to be easing but it still feels so cold! I'm freezing! Think I need a holiday, somewhere nice and hot!

Zarah:- As Cat said, is it tomorrow you have your tubes removed or next wednesday? I'm sure you will be OK and as you say, if it increases the chances of success it's definately worth doing. The counselling appointment I thought was great. (I think I talked more than the counsellor, didn't let her get a word in!)    I found it really helpful though about what could happen in 18 years time etc, some stuff that I hadn't thought of too so I felt like going through this was a really big step forward. I hope you find it helpfull too and it's another tick in the box towards treatment. Thinking of you and hope it all goes well.

Lorna and Caz:- It's not long till your scans now, hope you are hanging in there and the wait isn't too bad. Keep us posted.

A big hello to Scooby, Gizmog, Vee, Em, kittyblue, Readie and anyone else I haven't mentioned. Hope to hear all your news soon!

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi'y'all

Cat-   to you.     Hope you managed to get something sorted in spite of the  

Caz, Lorna hope u r ok, not too much longer now.

Vee the pics are amazing

Em-my wrist bands are black so not too conspicous, thankfully

Had my first appointment at docs today, she said something about midwife and contacting hospital. Anyone know what's supposed to happen next? 

Got a week off work too-told her I didn't go in today cos I was too tired, cos they're making me work more, not less, cos we're short staffed, even tho' I said that I had a problem with fatigue, anemia and lightheadedness. 
Also I reported that we have mice in our office, before christmas, and still nothing has been done. Finally I asked for extra support with one group that can only be described as ferral and they've said no support available (BS it's too much trouble for them to sort out) and didn't even bother to get anyone to check how things had gone-I was so fragile yesterday that the group did reduce me tears-I felt rough anyway and wouln't normally have gone but I had to see whether the group turned out to be as bad as I envisaged (yep got threatened with violence which I wouldn't normally bat an eyelid at but things are different now)-hence a week off and I'll have to see what's next cos there's no way I'm letting work jeopordise all that I've achieved so far but not really sure what to do.
Sorry to waffle but have got myself in right tizz cos on the one hand I feel like I'm letting my collegues down (even tho' they've reassured me) but on the other hand I know that I've earned the right to think of myself and do what I need to do to feel happy and safe.

Giz xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello everyone 

 Cat, hope you have had a lovely day despite the  . My DPs birthday is tomorrow & he hates it been in January because of the crap weather & everyone is always skint .

It is next Wednesday I have my op, I hate been put to sleep & I always wonder if I will wake up again, I suppose thats something everyone thinks .

Cat, I hope Libby is ok after her injections. When my DD was a baby, the receptionist from my doctors used to take her in for me while I waited in the waiting room & I could still hear her cry from there I used to dread it.

Jen, thanks for the advice about the councelling appointment, I will let you know how it goes. I hope it doesn't put me off in anyway that is bothering me a little. It's the 18 years time thing that bothers me but its a chance I will have to take.

Gizmog, what do you do for a job? whatever it is you shouldn't be reduced to tears, is any job worth that? remember your more important, don't get too stressed 

Take Care X


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Zarah-teach-secondary school, so you'll kinda know where I'm coming from I think.
Who's going with you for your op on Weds?
Gizmog


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Gizmog, I work in a primary, but I do know were your coming from. Some kids can be nasty can't they? My DP is coming with me when I have my op X


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello
Giz didn't realise you were a teacher so am I. Primary though, the big ones are far too scary!!!!!
Horrible weather at the mo.
Monday hurry up, I can't wait any more.
love to everyone
Lorna
xx


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Wow, some more newbies!!    this threads getting really busy now!!

Zarah - hope you op goes ok hun 
Gizmog - i know its easy to say, but dont get stressed out, its not good for bubs.  I lived in my sea bands for months. And ate nothing but toast for weeks, it was all i could stomach!!
Cat - Happy Birthday!!!  Its awful seeing the docs make your baby cry isnt it.  I had to watch 2 docs doing heel pricks today on my two, it was awful, they cried so much! I was nearly crying with them!!  
Sarah - Hope you and sophie are doing ok and your not working too hard.
Readie - How you doing hun, are you huge yet - lets have a bump pic!!  ooohh, you must be next - have you started buying things yet?
Hi to everyone else ive forgotton, theres so many of us now!!
Im ok, just exhasted from travelling to Hull every day, expressing all night, and struggling to stay awake in the very warm hospital!!  Brooke & Blake are doing soooooo well. they havent got any monitors or alarms on them now, all they have is the feeding tube up their little noses into their bellys. theyre putting weight on now, theyre both past their birthweights at last, and are starting to get bigger    
the next hurdle is to get them to breastfeed.  Apparantly their suck reflex isnt developed yet, it should kick in sometime in 2-3 weeks time.  not sure if im expecting too much wanting to breastfeed twins..... We will have to see how fast they pick it up.....
Anyway, time to express again.......

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Scooby-good to hear from you. Glad to here all is going so brilliantly albeit a little exhausting.The hunger/nausea thing is really bugging me gos I can't seem to keep on top of it but it's reassuring to hear similar stories. It's hard to believe one bub can cause so much nausea, must be one big bub!

Zarah-good luck for Weds, you'll be fine hun specially with DP there to look after you.

Lorna-I don't mind the big uns on the whole, cos I think I'm quite scary   myself, so I usually just frighten the horrible ones into submission plus they know I'm capable of being physical if necessary   . It's just impossible to be like that at the moment: it is only the one group that are problematic tho' and there not just a risk to me they're a risk to all staff, it's just annoying that the school knows this and isn't doing more to make sure that ample support is in place. I think working in primary is harder, you have to know so much more and to me the kids are more needy and demanding.
Monday is gonna be so exciting for you-what time is the appointment?

Anyway, i'm waffling again so I'd best be off. Love to you all. Kittyblue hope you're finding your way around ok. See ya. Gizmog


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Giz 9.15!!!!!! What subject do you teach?


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Blimey we've got a few teachers on here haven't we? There was a time, a few months back when we all worked at Hull Royal. 

Gizmog-look after yourself. If you're being put in situations you're not comfortable with then threaten them with speaking to the union. Do they do risk assessments where you work? I had one because we sometimes get violent patients and I had to go and work on another ward until this patient had calmed down. I've had another thought, do you have  an occupational health department in your job you can contact? If not then you might have to go back to your gp to sign you off for longer. Take care hun, you sound really stressed about it.
Your midwife sends out an appointment for your booking in appointment but I can't remember how many weeks I was-someone else will help you I'm sure.

Lorna and Caz-not long now

Scooby-glad the little ones are doing well.

So sorry I've not mentioned everyone but i'm expecting Sophie to wake up any minute so I've got to finish getting myself dressed.

Back later

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sarah,:- Spohie is still asleep at 9.30am?  Wow you have got a good one!!!!     

Gizmog:- I agree with all the others, you shouldn't have to be in a situation where you feel threatened even if you weren't pregnant, but especially not at the mo. With the nausea aswell I hope you aren't feeling too down. Keep smiling and if you feel that you need more time off I'm sure your doc will agree. 

Lorna and Caz:- I bet you cannot wait now! not long, 4 days to go! 

Scooby:- So glad the twins are doing well, they sound like they are a strong pair. I know it is tiring having to travel to hosp and pump etc but it is defiately worth it hey!! It wont be forever and before you know it you have them home with you.    I really love the pic, its so sweet!  

Zarah:- Good luck for Sat and Wed. I'm sure you will be fine. Make sure your dp pampers you!

Cat:- How has Libby been after her jab? I hope she hasn't been too crabby from it.

To everyone else a big Hello. 

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon

Jen-that was her morning nap after getting up at 6.30   Oh-how I wish!  I can't complain though she is a good little sleeper. She's in bed now in fact!

Hope you are well

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Just done the Davina McCall high energy five workout DVD i can barely type I am soooooo exhausted!!!  

Scooby - sounds like your twins are doing just great.  Dont get put off with the breast feeding and dont think you cant do it because there are two babies.  How did people cope last century before SMA was invented!!  You will be fine.  I remember being at that stage with libby waiting for the sucking reflex to develop and being so tired from expressing but keep having "bare boob contact" and they will have a nibble every now and then and eventually will feed totally from you for one feed a day, then two, then three and before you know it that tube is out and its "rooming in" time and then you panic because you think its too soon to go home and you wonder how you will cope!!!  Libby started breastfeeding at around two weeks so when she was 35 weeks and 5 days and then about five days after that she was fully breast feeding and i took her home exactly three weeks after she was born. 

Libby was fine after her jabs, just one dose of calpol but she slept through the night. 

Love to everyone going to go and veg out on the sofa now i am truly in pain!!

Cat


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Sorry been awol so long, been feeling exhausted, so not had time to come on computer as had some early nights.  AF did finally come back a bit and think she is now more or less gone.  Strange things these hormone drugs.

So nearly all teachers and NHS employee's on this thread then?

Scooby - Keep going with the expressing, when I went to baby massage class with my DS there was a mum of twins in the mother and baby group which met after the massage class and she was breastfeeding them both still at 6 months, so it is possible!  They were a lovely little boy and girl, I used to admire her strong arms carrying them around in 2 baby seats from the car!!!

Cat - Glad Libby made it through her jabs without event.  They are worse for us parents than them I think!

Sarah - I think your Sophie sounds like an angel, my DS sleeps until 7.45 at the very latest usually up around 6.30 am most mornings.  Been trying to ignore him and telling him he has to wait until it's light outside!!!  This is fine during winter, not sure what will do in summer when it's light at 5 am!!!!!!??

Zara - Good luck for Wed next week, sure it's a good thing if they think it will help with tx.  I always worry about the anesthetic risks but I've had loads and always woke up!!!

Giz - Watch those stress levels at work, little bump needs nice relaxed mummy!  After what you have been through you don't need the extra pressure, just get yourself signed off work, and relax.  They will cope without you, you will be surprised, they just get on with it, non of us are in dispensable!

 and   to everyone else I've not mentioned in personals, hope you are all doing well.

I'm off to clinic again on Monday for my baseline scan so countdown to stimm's begins!

Take Care
Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

A big hello to everyone!

Hope you are all OK and the wather isn't getting you down.   Having a really weird day, just feel really giddy and I don't know why! 

Sarah:- You do sound like you have a good little girl.   my dd didn't sleep when she was a baby. She was a up 6 times a night kind of girl! When she turned one though it all changed and she turned into a little angel, now she's so good she lets me have a lie in at the weekend, and sometimes brings me breakfast in bed! (it's only cheerios though!) She once said she had made herself some toast for breakfast but she isn't allowed to use the toaster so she had really just had bread and butter. it was very cute and funny!    

Cat:- Glad Libby is OK after her jab. Whats this with the Davina McCall high energy DVD? You must be supermum or something! I don't have a minute to myself and my dd is at school all day, yet you have a little baby at home.

Zarah:- good luck for the counselling appointment tomorrow. I'm sure you will have a nice chat, she even makes you a cup of tea! Hope you aren't too worried about next Wednesday too. 

Lorna and Caz:- Not long till monday!!!    I'm sure you will be counting down the minutes! Looking forward to seeing the baby pics!

Giz:- I hope you are feeling better now. Just think of your baby, that will make you smile! 

Scooby:- You will be fine breastfeeding! I breast fed and personally found it easier than bottles. There was no sterilising, or making up bottles, and no chance of me forgetting it and leaving it at home. Keep expressing and it won't be long till you can feed them yourself and feel the benefits of all your hard work! 

Em:- Hope you aren't going doollally from all the drugs!     Good luck for your next appointment.

To everyone else, hope you are all OK!

Jen x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Gosh - a lot of chatting again.  Its taken me some time to catch up.

Scabby - so glad you managed to get a photo of the twins together.  They look adorable.  The travelling to see them every day will be a thing of the past soon, so just hang on in there.  Its a good job you started buying things early doors so you are fully prepared for when they come home.

Cat - I'm glad Libby is doing well after her jabs.  She is obviously letting you get loads of sleep if you have the energy to do a fitness workout.  A belated happy birthday as well - I hope you had a good day!

Lorna and Caz - can't wait to see your scan pictures on Monday.  It seems like you have been waiting ages since you announced your BFPs.  Make sure you take some tissues with you as I just cried the whole time throughout mine!

Zarah - good luck for your op next Wednesday.  We'll all be thinking of you. 

Sarah - Sophie sounds like she likes her sleep.  It must be all that socialising at nursery!

Hi to everyone else  

Well we finally made a decision on the nursery furniture last weekend so that is all ordered and due for delivery mid Feb.  DH's parents have very kindly bought us the pram/travel system so that is on order.  We have just bought a few things for the nursery and started stocking up on nappies with all the free vouchers which came through....We came back from America with two large bags of baby clothes which should see us through the first 3 months so I think we are finally getting there.  I can't believe I am 6 months already.  Roll on the end of March when I can leave work!

Readie &   
x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thanks for all you kind words & wishes for my op on Wednesday. Just want it over & done with.
I have my councelling session about egg sharing tomorrow morning, don't really know what to expect from that, I will let you know. The cup of tea sounds ok tho Jen.

Readie, it sounds so exciting buying all your baby things, I can't wait for that, I love buying stuff.

Caz & Lorna, not long now till you see your baby, looking forward to the pic's.

Hi to everyone else, theres too much to catch up on & I can't remember whats happening to who by the time I write my reply!!!

X


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya all

think I stayed up too late last night I am shattered today!

AF seems to have just started a little flurry again, hope she disappears again by Monday, I want my scan!!!

Just a short post, as very sleepy!

TTFN
Em


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,
I have just got back from my councelling session about egg sharing, its brought me back down to earth abit because she reminded me that the chances of IVF not working are higher than it working. Since joining this thread everyone on here has had positive results and I think I got to thinking that my treatment is going to work, I stopped thinking that it might not work. So Im abit confused again!! Apart from that we did have a really good chat & I still want to egg share. I just need to remember not to expect it to work then it won't be so much of a shock if it doesn't.

XX​


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Zarah,

I know exactly how you feel! I too was on the positive that it is going to work, and had been reminded too that chances are less than 40%.  I try to stay positive and think that it will work, but also try not to forget that it might not. I just think that we will have to deal with it if it happens but hopefully we wont. Try not to let it get you down.         

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hmm difficult one that Zarah and Jen, but can't help thinking that being able to maintain a positive mental attitude has a lot to answer for through tx. 
In my case I wouldn't have been able to make sense of things if tx hadn't worked-I tried to plan for if it didn't but found it very difficult cos everything else that was happening in my life paved the way for tx to work. Normally I can see another path when it's a case of either or but this time I struggled. So while it's practical to be realistic and try to plan for all eventualities sometimes there's nothing wrong with being a bit airy fairy and believing that dreams can come true. With us lot Hull has done pretty well-in fact it would be interesting to know what the % is with us lot (I'm sure it's more than 40% tho').
Hope this makes sense and helps.
Thank you girls for all your support with the work thing, still not sure what to do but this week I won't be going in on Monday which is when the horrible group is, so I'll see how I get on from Tuesday and weigh it up from there.
I teach PE by the way so it's a bit of a struggle being 38, first time pg and teaching somewhat hyper groups, plus PE is completely isolated from the main building and they're expecting me to be in charge for no extra pay at the moment until April when we get a new Head of Dept. (our old one left at Xmas).
It's all a bit too much really  
Anyway that's enough waffle from me for now.
Love to you all, thanks again, Gizmog


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya 

Zara and Jen - I totally believe that a positive mental attitude can go a long way, and without it I don't believe I would have had a successful cycle. I believed everyday, and had my little mantra my Grandma had told me to tell myself everyday "This is my day, my day of joy and blessing"     Try saying it every day, it worked for me!!!

Giz - Glad you are taking Mon off, last thing little bump needs is stress of that group.  They really take liberties don't they expecting you to be in charge with no extra pay, think more teachers should have time off and show them how valuable you really are!!!

Hope everyone else doing well.

AF seems to be on way out again so fingers crossed for Mon scan.

TTFN
Em


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!

just a quickie while ive got 5 mins spare!!

Just wanted to wish Caz & Lorna good luck for your scans on monday!!!  I want to see scan pics on your posts please!!!     (ps, make sure youve got tissues in your bag - its very emotional seeing your precious beans on the screen wriggling around!!)

Cat - I read your last post on friday morning before i went to the hospital, and it made me feel a lot better.  i was tempted to try and start bottle feeding EBM cos i hoped they would pick it up quicker.  When i got to the hospital, did the usual bare boob contact and OMG  Blake started feeding, fed for 10 minutes, then Brooke did the same for 5 minutes.  Its like something has clicked in their heads and now they suddenly realise what there supposed to be doing!!  Theyve had breastfeeds 3 times a day, yesterday & today and are only on small top ups of gravity feed.  I feel like theyve turned the corner, and glad i didnt give up!!  And Blake now weighs 4lb 1oz and Brooke is 3lb 13oz. Hooray!!  

Must go, time to express. ( i sound like a broken record dont i??!!)        

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Had to nip on again and say Scooby that is absolutely fab news that they are feeding!!!  Keep up the good work, it's so worth it!  The convenience of just going out with your changing bag and your boobs to deliver their every need certainly is a time saver.  The bonding is great too, amazing what peace a boob can restore to a whaling child!!!

Glad they are putting on weight they are both little fighters, they will be home in no time.

Night Night.
Em


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

afternoon all

I've had pc problems so I've only just been able to catch up

Caz and lorna all the best for your scans like the others said it's an emotional time but really amazing.

Em-good luck for your baseline scan

Well done Blake and Brooke hope you are home soon. Oh and well done to you too Scooby  

Hi to everyone I'll be back tomorrow for a better chat. DH wants the computer  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Scooby-that's the best news eva and so cute too, I love it, you keep repeating yourself honey, the end result is music to our ears-proper gets me bopping anyway.      
Caz and Lorna-I'm bursting with excitement for you both tomorrow, can't wait to see the pics, enjoy every amazing second, will be thinking about you both. It's only two weeks to the day since mine and it seems like it was ages ago but not if that makes sense.
Zarah- all the best for Weds hun, another step closer to your dream.
I gave my kitchen a good clean today, still more to do, but feeling quite pleased with myself as haven't been able/motivated to do that sort of a clean for a while.
love to all, Gizmog


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Afternoon all,
Scooby that is really fab news. Well Blake and Brooke, you clever kids. You have def turned a corner now.
Giz how is bump? Are you showing yet? Hows the sickness? Good for you taking time off. I did when I first found out as I felt sooooooo ill. I am really glad I did. Besides you have to think what it has taken to get to this point, I think you should go to your Gps and explain. Mine was fab and was totally willing to sign me off for longer.
Zarah try not to be too down hearted. We are all given low odds. Yes it is a real shock but I guess they have to prepare us for the worst. So yes you have to think of the negatives and also try and stay positive. Keep chatting, we will support you xxx
Em how are you doing?
Sarah how are you and your gorgeous girl?
Hello everyone else. We are a bunch of chatterers aren't we?
Caz how are you? I expect you are like me. So excited about scan but sooooooo scared. DH keeps trying to reassure me but I keep winding myself up. I had a "I am meant to be the happiest ever so why am I so down" cry (well hysterical mess really) yesterday. DH didn't know what to do. Stupid hormones.
WHY HASN'T MONDAY ARRIVED? Hopefully will have pics to show (if I can work out how to do it!!!!). Will keep you posted.
Love
Lorna
xxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Evening all
Gosh there is so much to catch up on! Firstly Scooby what a wonderful feeling it must have been when Blake and Brooke took to the boob   another mile stone accomplished, they are coming on in leaps and bounds now you must be so proud xx

Secondly thankyou all for you well wishes for scan tomorrow...i have been a little down lately getting all emotional and anxious over what they might or might not see, silly i know but think I'm a little more stable today  I see you have been the same Lorna   its hard isn't it , DP has been the same trying to reassure me all the time but to no avail! all we can do is try stay positive only a few more hours to go....good luck Hun.

Actually i was just wondering how i would get a scan pic up on here cos i don't have a scanner  would i be able to take a picture of the scan on my digital camera and do it that way ?

Sorry going to have to cut this one short DP is shouting me for dinner, might be back later if i don't fall asleep 

hello to everyone else hope your all well

bye for now 

Caz xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello all, just a quickie.

scooby - well done on the breast feeding.  I told you it would happen, but dont be too disheartened if they suddenly stop doing it, because libby did and apparently its quite common but the next day she was back on track and i felt like she was permanently attached to my boob!!!

Good luck to caz and gizmog for your scans tomorrow - we all are desperate to see the pics. I wonder whether they will be boys or girls, but i suppose you will have to wait a few more weeks to find that out!!

Love to all

cat xxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Evening 

Caz and Lorna - Hope scan goes well tomorrow, can't wait to see the pics (if you both manage to work it out) I'm not sure I would know how to put my pictures on, but then my scan tomorrow is just of my empty womb, not really appropriate to ask for a print out of!?!? but fingers crossed for a nice thin lining!! It's really amazing to see those little beans for the first time, it's such a special moment, cherish it.

I'm feeling bit more human now, but still got a little bit of discharge from AF hanging around so bit fed up with that!  

Giz - glad you are feeling better and up to doing things, although not sure I would choose kitchen cleaning myself!  I hate cleaning!!!  But now I send my DS to nursery for 2 and half hours on a Thursday so I can get some done I have to make an effort!

Sarah - good to hear from you again.  My DH always moaning he wants to PC back!!!  I am a computer widow!!!

Right time to go get drugs out to warm up!

TTFN
Em


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi

Just popped on to see if there was any news. Will be back later.

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

me too but will keep checking!


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

So much too catch up on!!!

I thought we might of had some scan news by now, I hope everything went ok for you both, can't wait to hear    

Scooby, great news about your twins breast feeding, you must be so proud and the little angels are putting weight on aswell.

Gizmog, why don't you get in touch with your union about your work situation or occupational health, they are really good, I have just had to use them & they really helped me. I have a phone number for them somewhere if you want it let me know, its for all Hull City Council employees, which I'm assuming you are.

Hello to Cat, Sarah, Jen, Caz, Em, Lorna & Readie. Sorry if Iv forgot anyone.
Z xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww no news? 

I won't find out til wednesday now cos I'm at work tomorrow boo!

Zarah-good luck for wednesday

Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Aaagh the suspense! Twins? Triplets?

Em-how did DR scan go?

Zarah-i'll have a look for occ. health no. while we're waiting for news as sleepless night and off colour again today, after having had two good days, and not sure if it was exhaustion from having friends and lively 18month old round or thought of going back to work. Thanks hun. Will twag tomorrow I think  

Back l8r

Gizmog


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi All

Caz has asked me to post a message for her as her pc is broken...
her scan went well today, she has one baby on board, she is 9 weeks 1 day now.
From what she has said it was a very emotional time hearing the babys heartbeat, I guess its real at last for her now.    

Ann Marie xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks for that Ann Marie, what a time for PC to break we're all in suspenders here.
Well done Caz, here we go. Woo hoo.     
Gizmog


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi Gizmog

I have said to Caz I will text her all messages left for her.
I cant believe her pc has broken now either!! Its wierd cos mine went a couple of days ago too, cant even get it to open in windows now, have to use my DS puter now  

Ann Marie x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hi everyone
Sorry to keep you waiting but seem to have been on the phone for ages!!!!!
Well one perfectly formed bub is on board and I am 11 weeks and 3 days!!!!!! Not the 10 weeks we thought! I can't believe it is actually true and I found it all very emotional.
Love to Caz, glad her news is good too.
Lorna
xxx


----------



## vee bee (Jun 28, 2004)

yey 
awwwwwwww caz and lorna 
congratulations on your wonderfull scans 
it is such an emotional time isnt it bet you cant stop looking at your pics can you 
enjoy your pregnancys girls it goes too quick  

tks for posting caz news annmarie 
grrrrrrrr to pc breaking down mine is always on the blink these days 

hi to all hope your not all too wet from all this horrid rain makes you feel miserable dosnt it 
luv vee


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Nice one Lorna, soooo pleased for you. Ha you've just overtaken me-3 days in front now   

Any idea what's next? I went to GP on Tuesday and presume I'm just waiting for referrals to midwife etc. in post now but not sure.

Sorry to pester when you're still floating somewhere but I wanna know when I' gonna see bubba again cos it's just the best experience isn't it?

Well done hun xx


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

have passed your hello's and congrats to caz, Lorna she was asking how your scan went so i told her, i expect she will as me to post a reply soon..lol

Ann Marie xxx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Giz 
I know I jumped ahead of you!!!!! How did that happen. We have booking appointment next week and then next I guess 20 week scan.
I found the whole thing totally surreal really. Still keep looking at pic and thinking no thats not mine thats not in me!!!!!
I think it is fab that we three can share this together. you never know we might all be in same room after the births!!!!!!
Lorna
xxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow Lorna
I never thought of that, that would be mad wouldn't it, all three of us in the same room!  

It's weird looking at the picture, yep, especially as I can still fit into my normal clothes (they're uncomfy cos of the pressure but that's it), it kinda makes it more unreal. Give us another couple of months though and I'm sure we'll start believing

LOL Gizmog


----------



## ikklesmiler (Jul 19, 2007)

Lorna
Caz is really pleased your scan went well  

Ann Marie x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Congrats Caz and Lorna, what great news.        I'm glad it all went well. Only a quick one tonight though, as my mum is ringing from Oz in a bit! 

Hi to everyone else, will post tomorrow!  

Jen x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Ann Marie please send Caz my thanks and tell her I am soooooooooooooooo glad her scan was good too!!!!! Also Giz and I can't wait to all be in same hospital room together after births!!!!


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya all

YIPEEEEE!!!!!  What a fab day, 2 more little beanss confirmed - Well done Caz and Lorna so thrilled for you both.  Were your scans in Hull at the unit?

Giz - I had my Midwife appointment after the Unit 8wk scan and she said I wouldn't get the 12 week scan usual NHS patients get as I had the one dating one already from the unit, so would have to wait until 20wk.  Anyway, an appointment for 12 week scan came in the post so I kept quite and went for it, as was desperate to see him again (although at that point I was convinced he was a she!!).  You may also get the extra one, you never know!?  Otherwise, yep you have to wait until 20 wks but it's a fab one, as you can find out the sex, if you want to that is?

As for me?  YIPEEEEEE!!!!!!  I have successfully DR!!!!!!  Can't believe it, as it took 2 months last time!!!!!!  Obviously the   helped and the higher starting dose of bruserelin.  So I reduce my dose back to 0.5 Bruserelin from today, and from next Monday (28th) I start stimm's, 1st Follie scan on 4th and then not long until EC hopefully, she said 10 - 14 days aprox from 28th so can't wait!!!!!  I was so nervous this morning and worried as still getting some brown AF (after 13 days you'd think she'd go away wouldn't you!!!)

Anyway big Hello to everyone, Jen, Anne-Marie, Vee, Sarah, Cat, Zarah (good luck for Wed), and everyone else!!!

Take Care
Em


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Just a quick one before I leave for work.

       
Lorna & Caz, you both must be on !!! I'm so pleased for you both. It's so exciting that 3 of you are all around the same stage, it would be very strange if you all give birth at the same time 

Hello to everyone else xxxx​


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Guys.

Hope you have all had a good day, At least the rain has held off! Congrats again to our mums to be! Here's hoping you all get offered a 12 week scan if they don't notice like Em! Glad it all went well for you both and you got to see your little bubs!

Em congrats on the DR! Hope things go well for you over the next few weeks, heres sending       for lots of eggies! 

Zarah, Good luck for tomorrow. I'm sure you will be fine. Let us know how you get on. It's another step forward for you.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all OK. Should have more time to post tomorrow! 

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

WOO HOO I'm back!!!!!!...... did ya miss me    i sure missed my pc and you lot, it was like losing my right arm  anyway i am up and running again now, the most annoying thing was the guy in the repair shop couldn't find anything wrong!! so i fetched it back home and bingo! it work's!!   modern tech hey! 

Anyway Lorna Hun congratulations! so glad everything went so well for you too, bet your pleased your further ahead than you thought.

Huge thanks to you all for the well wishes...we are still on   was just so emotional seeing our little one there on the screen with a lovely flickering heartbeat, still trying to believe it is inside my tummy 
Not so sure i will be able to put up a pick as i don't have a scanner but will see if there is any other way i can do it ....watch this space! (could be a while )   

sorry for no personals need to catch back up and refresh on whats happening with you all, but will be back tomorrow for that as i am so tired after work today and all the emotions that i seem to have experienced in the last couple of days have really taken it out of me.

oh just wanted to thanks my pal Annmarie for posting for me in my hour of need....your a star Hun 

love to all

Caz xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Caz and Lorna what wonderful news I'm so pleased for you both. Looking forward to some piccys.

Zarah-hope everything goes well for you today  

Gizmog-hi -I actually rang the antenatal unit to check if they'd got my referral and they told me when my scan was booked in for-it may be worth a shot? The only thing was my 12 week scan was when I was 15 weeks because they were so busy   it was pure torture!

Em-yay! well done on the down regging-now the fun starts eh?!

Well I'm going to get some food whilst Sophie's in bed so hi to everyone else

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

OOOhh, I'm so impatient! Have booked appointment with GP tomorrow to get referral to see if I can have some private scans done, to let my over anxious mind get some rest every now and again, so I'll let you know what the outcome of that is. I can't be doing with not having the postman deliver that all important NHS letter every morning.

Got ready to go to work this morning and ended up going back to bed. Couldn't sleep properly with the thought of going back cos from my collegues it sounds horrendous at the minute, so exhausted. I think I have lost the will and energy to keep fighting-everything is a battle in that place at the moment.
AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
Rang occ. health. they haven't returned my call. I give up.

Sorry to moan, quite bored and frustrated at being tired all the time and probably a little bit derranged.

Gizmog


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Oh Giz Hun you sound so frustrated , there is nothing worse than waiting for something to arrive with the postman and each morning its not there!! I've not had a chance to catch up yet...what is it your waiting for is it the midwife appointment? forgive me for being thick it's just i have know idea what happens next, got my appointment with GP in the morning ...so will tell him our news then and see what happens next...by the sound of things they don't happen very quickly.

xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Caz- As far as I know I'm waiting for midwife appointment and date of next scan.
Lorna reckons next scan is at 20 weeks, Sarah 12 weeks(but delays make it longer), I can't wait that long I'm too much of a worrier for that. 
I'd like to think that it would be sooner for someone of my age and who's had treatment, but I'm getting into a state just wondering.
Some of the process might depend on your GP, I'm losing faith in mine for a number of reasons that I can't be bothered to go into. Gawd I can't believe what a moan factory I am at the minute!!!
If you find anything out at yours let me know, the fact you've got an appointment tomorrow sounds more promising than mine. Good luck hun.
Take care and   once again, bet you're still on  
Gizmog


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

Congratulations to Caz and Lorna - it makes it all seem more real doesn't it seeing your little baby on the screen and hearing its heartbeat!  

After I had my 7wk scan at the clinic, I then made an appointment with my GP who sent off a form to the hospital for the 12 week scan.  Amazingly my appointments came through within a few days.  But I am with East Riding and not Hull (so I'm not sure whether that makes a difference??).  Both my 12 week and 20 week scan dates were at Castle Hill (not Hull Women and Children's hospital).

After the 20 week scan it all goes very quiet on the scan front apart from antenatal appointments (so look forward to your scans ladies!).  Its still very reassuring to hear the babies heartbeat at the antenatal checkups though.

Hi to everyone else.  I'd better get back to some work - lots of deadlines to meet before finishing work at the end of March.  My colleague left on maternity leave yesterday and I was very jealous  

Readie &


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Its so nice having all the good news on the site at the moment.

Readie dont be wishing your time away wishing it would rather be you going on materity leave because then it goes really fast.  I am going back to work on 11th february.  I will have had just over six months not working but a really good job has come up where i have temped before and after nine months i can go part time as i will be covering a girl who will be going on maternity leave on that day and we can job share.

Re the discussions about the number of scans, i had 10! 2 at the IVF unit (an extra one following a bleed) one at 12 weeks, one at 13 weeks (another bleed), one at 20 weeks, one at 28 weeks and every week thereafter!  I did have an awful pregnancy as you will remember girls but baby didnt suffer at all!!  It is very reassuring watching them on the screen but feeling baby move is just as reassuring i think.

Woke up with a stinker of a cold this morning following hubby's bout of man flu earlier this week, but soldiering on like us women i have managed to clean right through downstairs, do a wash load and be a mum!  I am hoping this lemsip will help as starting to flag now!

Hope everyone else is feeling better than me!

Cat xx


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Giz maybe things are different for you. Don't forget I am an imposter because I cheated and didn't have IVF. I think you get more scans because you did have IVF. I have the date for my 20 weeks scan but I think you might get more. I would ring and find out because if you can see more of bub then why not!
I have just realised I shouldn't really post on here because I didn't have IVF.


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Lorna don't you even dare think of leaving us!!!!   we still want you here Hun ,even though you were lucky to have a natural conception you still have been through what we all go through before getting to tx stage so you are 1 of us!!

Caz xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Lorna-I'm with Caz. How very dare you!  IVF doesn't even come into it. 
You've had a journey to get where you are now of tests and tx like the rest of us and you're a Hull girl so let's be having no more nonsense. Good gracious girl where would we be without you? 
Caz, Lorna and Gizmog makes 3!  Yipee!
As to the scans, watch this space Gizmog xx


----------



## Sunnie (Aug 10, 2005)

Hi Everyone - I at last found the time to pop on and there are so many new people and so much good news - must now read all posts properly and catch up - sorry have not been around much - days fly by in a whirl with Izzy - we are all very well and Izzy is just beautiful - she is 6 months old on 4 Feb - time has just flown by and every minute has been so precious. 
lots of love Sunniexx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Just a quickie-thursday's are my days of freedom as Sophie is at nursery so me thinks a bit of retail therapy is in order  

Sunnie- fantastic to hear from you I couldn't believe it when you said Izzy's nearly 6 months   are you sure?     wow! 
You have one beautiful daughter there. Please don't leave it 6 months before posting again though  

Lorna-stay where you are young lady   Gizmog and Caz need their bump buddy and we want to hear all about how you're getting on.

Cat-bet your DH didn't do half the stuff you did when he had man flu! Hope you're feeling a bit better.

Right, will be back later

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Sunnie - thanks for the email - I will have to come and visit you guys again soon.  I can't believe Izzy is nearly 6 months!!  

Lorna - I too managed the 'miraculous conception' but I am still hanging around    Its good to have the support of everyone on this board and we have all been through some kind of journey to get where we are.

Sarah - go and shop until you drop!

Take care
Readie &  
x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Girls,

just a quick 1 because I feel horrendous after my op yesterday. All went well with the op, my tubes have been successfully removed but OMG I'm in pain. I had my op at 9.30am but didn't get let out till 5.30pm because I was feeling sick and very dizzy, I finally managed to get dressed & DP brought me home I went straight to bed & stayed there. Today the pain is worse, the painkillers they gave me do work but they blow my head off, so I'm not feeling too good right now. Sorry no personals but I need to go back back to bed , just wanted to let you all know that I'm still alive!!!!


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hey zarah

pleased all went well with your op.  I know you are feeling poo right now but it will be worth it in the end!! Make sure your man looks after you and gives you all the pampering you deserve.

My poor little angel has caught our cold and she woke us up four times last night just for cuddles.  She hasnt got a temperature, just a snotty nose.  I have given her some calpol and she seems a bit better today.  Its horrible seeing your baby poorly but on the plus side today she picked up her rattle!!!  Wow what a milestone.

Readie and lorna - just cos you didnt conceive with IVF it doesnt matter.  I am hoping my womb will be inspired by you both and that we get baby number 2 "au naturel" as our IVF fund has a mere £200 in it at the moment so we have a long way to go!

hello to everyone else.

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Zarah-  I hope you're now tucked up in bed. I'm so sorry you're feeling bad but as Cat said it'll be worth it. It's one step further to having your baby. Right, I'm in nurse mode now so I do apologise but call your gp out if the painkillers aren't agreeing with you. Have your painkillers got codeine in them cos I know if I take them they make me sick and dizzy. Ok the nurse's hat's off now.  

Cat-Sophie's been poorly recently (again!) and all she wanted to do was cuddle me which I quite liked in a way! I have a right job keeping her still these days! What else is Libby doing now apart from picking up rattles? I love hearing about everyone's babies. Do you have to talk to your bowel consultant again if you are thinking about baby number 2? God I'm nosy!

Well I bought one thing in town-a pack of crayons for Sophie. I must be mad. She'll either eat them or decorate my furniture/walls with them.  I want to start getting her into drawing and writing. Don't think we'll get very far just yet though!

Hi everyone else

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Zarah, Hope you start to feel better soon. I agree with Sarah, I would definately ring the docs if the painkillers aren't agreeing with you. Did the hospital give you a number to ring if there were any problems after you went home, if they did you could ring them too for advice. I had to ring after dd's op and they were very helpful, although I was in over-protective mother! Hope you can get something sorted for the pain, and I'm sure you will feel better very soon.     

Sarah, I think it's nice that you are brave enought o invest in crayons etc with a 14 month old!!   I left all the painting to nursery! DD enjoyed drawing (or should I say scribbling!) from a young age, I had loads of plastic floor covers, they were handy for everything! I'm sure she will enjoy the crayons, but where is the pressie for you?      

Cat, I hope Libby feels better soon. It is horrible when they are ill! Another mile stone though, how cool!!!!!    Sounds like she is growing really fast.

Lorna and Readie, I think its great that you both managed to get pregnant au natural! It gives us all hope that there is always a chance! And you definately should stay posting as I'm really looking forward to hearing how you get on!  Readie, we know yours is  , Lorna, have you any guesses?

Giz and Caz, Have you any guesses for    yet? Do you have a feeling yourselves? I always though I was having a boy until the last 5 weeks then I had a really strong feeling it was a girl! didn't find out at the scan, thought it would be nice to have a suprise till I missed all the great sale clothes!!!    

Hi to everyone else. Hope you are all great! 

Jen x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi All

Just a quickie as it's late and I'm off to bed.

I am still alive and feeling very positive, looking forward to starting stim's on Monday.  

Went to see CATS at theatre, which was great, and I got away with doing my injection in the toilet at interval unnoticed!!

Hope that you are soon feeling better Zarah, and get the right pain killers to settle pain but not blow your head off!

Be back tommorrow try more personal posts then.

TTFN
Em


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Em - you made me laugh doing your injections in the theatre loos.  The worst place i ever did it was in the loo on a train coming back from leeds, that was slightly more painful than usual!

Hi sarah - sorry sophie has been poorly again. Bless her!  

I think i do need to go and see the bowel specialist before i do IVF again.  I think i will end up having another early c-section but at least i will be more prepared next time.  

Still feeling poo myself been to docs this morning and have chest infection and the glands in my groin and my arm pitts are killing me!Have to drag myself out though because we need a tin of paint for the bathroom but maybe later.

Health visitor is coming soon to check on libby.

love to all

cat xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Girls,
Sarah the pills im on are Co-Codamol 30/500mg & Dicloflex 50mg. 
I have managed to get out of bed for abit but I still feel terrible, its not the painkillers today its the trapped wind its so painful. When I had my op they pumped me with gas which leaves a terrible pain afterwards in your shoulder, I was aware of this but it won't go away & today my stomach is bloated which is making my stitches throb and I'm getting frustrated that I can't do anything. I want to get a bath but I can't till tomorrow, I want to wash my bedding cause I feel like I have been laid in it forever but I am on my own & can't manage it, (DP started new job so not been able to stay home with me) Im just fed up & need a good fart or burp or both would be great!!!!!!!! I have rang the hospital about it and they told me to drink peppermint cordeal, so my mum has gone on the hunt for some. Sorry to rant but I know you lot understand.

Take Care xxxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Zarah-yep the co-codamol are the ones that don't agree with me-they're really good for pain but boy can they make you feel c**p. Hope the cordial helps. Try massaging your tummy as well. I've heard a lot of people say that the gas is the worst part. Hope you manage a good burp or fart soon! 
Oh and one other thing...TAKE IT EASY MRS!!!   

Cat-I injected myself in the toilets at work. Can you imagine what it would look like if any of the patients/relatives saw me. A nurse shooting up in the toilets!   Other places...the car, in a restaurant loo, pub loo..can't think of any more just yet. It's awful when you're ill and you still have to look after the baby isn't it? Hope you're better soon.

Hi Em-keep up the positive vibes-I really do believe it helps.    You were up far too late-I went to bed at 9! 

Gizmog-you're very quiet are you ok?

Hi everyone else

the crayons went down well for about 5 minutes then she tried to eat them.  will have to try again sometime

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

wow libby weighs 11 lbs 2 oz!!!  She is right on target so am really pleased!


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Just a quick personal rant!

Why oh why am I still bleeding?  Well horrible brown stuff mostly but I don't want it anymore!!!  It's got to be about 15 days now since it started and then had heavy bleed and then it disappeared for a day or two then this trail end stuff came back and won't leave!!!  I know from scan I have DR so why is it still shedding it's lining, is it symptom of having Endo that there is a lot of back flow up there?  Sorry too much detail hope you're not squeamish!

Also just started hot flushing since got in from work, go away please!!!  

TTFN
Em


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Golden you really are suffering arent you!  hang on in there it wont be for much longer and just think if you get pregnant no more periods for a while!

sending you lots of     

cat x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

hello Ladies,

I am feeling much better but still not 100% 
Yesterday I had my 1st bath since op & managed to get the bedding done. DP took my stitches out for me   I didn't like that but it's done now. I'm very bruised & my bellybutton is in abit of a mess & it's still painful so I have managed to cut down on my painkillers but still need to have some when ness. I am so tired aswell I haven't stayed awake for a full day yet, is that normal? and i am feeling a little bit down, I don't know why but I have been happy just to be in bed on my own alday, whats that about? I need to book up because I'm back to work on Weds  .

Hope your all ok, I will do personals when I feel up to it, sorry. XXXXX


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Zarah-are you sure you're up to going back to work hun? I'm sure your gp could sign you off for a bit longer? Sorry you're feeling down. Hope you start to feel better soon. Just remember this is the start of a whole new journey for you and , whilst it's exciting , you're probably petrified about it all as well!

Chin up chuck  

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

It's been a quiet weekend on the board. Not many posts! Just a short one from me too as I have to get dd to bed and ring my sister in Oz. My neice starts school in Oz tomorrow so am going to ring her to wish her good luck! 
Hope everyone is OK, Zarah, sounds like you are on the mend. Take it easy and chin up hun! It's horrible when you feel down! Hopefully the sunshine today has cheered you up, I know it did me! 
Em, Hope you are OK, stick with it, it's for a really good reason!   

Sorry its so short. Just wanted to say Hi, will do personals tomorrow when I have a bit more time.

Jen x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Had a really hectic weekend!  Still brown discharge but hopefully not much longer as start stimm injections tomorrow.

Jen - thanks for the  
Caz - Still on cloud 9?  Takes a while to come down!
Sarah- Not sure that extra injection with the stim's I'd describe as 'fun' but I am looking forward to this next stage.
Giz and Caz - You just get usual NHS treatment after the scan in the unit, so that should be a 12 wk and 20 wk scan and then nothing else unless you have any problems (bleeding, high BP etc....).  IVF makes no difference to how they treat you once you've had that BFP, so you will have to pay if want extra scans.
Readie - I had my scans at Castle Hill too, think cause I am East Riding too.  Your scan pic's on your signature thing are great!
Zarah - How's the pain?  I have had 3 laproscopy's and the pain is awful especially that shoulder thing from all the air they pump in.  I also have had a very messy belly button as they always go back in there!  Hope you're feeling okay for going back to work.
Cat - Hope you are feeling a bit better.  Something else to make you LOL I did injection in the loo at Indian Restaurant on Sat night!!!
Bagpus- You dare leave us!!!  You had infertility issues and getting BFP au natural is no impostor at all, you have still been through what we are going through.
Sunnie - Nice to meet you, I've not been on this thread that long, but great to hear from someone else in the area who's got a success story.  

Well should really think about going to bed soon!  I know I stay up too late, but I'm not sleeping at all well anyway, seem to be very restless and waking in the night, occasionally with hot flushes otherwise no apparent reason - bloomin hormones and drugs!!!!!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello again to everyone,

I have a few minutes spare so thought I would post more personals now! Had a really busy weekend digging the garden to lay a new patio area! Well dh dug and I watched!     It's hard work watching! We seem to have been really busy but not done anything, (if that makes sense!) We are away next saturday in Birmingham for a seminar to do with my work, I'm looking forward to it, but don't like going at a weekend cos it means I get to spend less time with dd. They are always at school all the time, I like to have the weekend with her, although she is desperate to go out with her mates! Ah well at least she is on holiday in a weeks time! 

I rang the unit on Friday and was told that I need a chlymedia test done because of egg sharing. I know i need to get used to all this but it just seems to be one test after another! I do understand why though, but it still doesn't stop it from being annoying! I seem to be at hospital every week for some reason or another at the moment, spent a fortune on parking!

Em, I hope the drugs don't send you too crazy! Are these ones worse than the first lot or easier? Really need to starting asking to get my head ready for my try! I'm a looney anyway, so with extra hormones I'll probably need locking up!    I hope you are coping OK though and it is all going well. Not knowing much about the whole thing, my advice would be, take it easy and get dh to do all the hard stuff!  

Scooby, not heard from you in a while, I'm sure you are rushed off your feet with the twins, any news on when they will be coming home etc? I bet they are growing fast now. How is the feeding going? Sending you lots of        for thos ebabies to come home soon. Take care.

Sarah, Hope Sophie is OK and over her cold. At least Crayola are non toxic! My dd used to try and eat playdoh all the time! 

Zarah, Hope you are feeling lots better. Make sure you don't go back to work too early though, make sure you are well enough first or it will just take longer to get back to being 100%. 

Caz, Lorna and Giz, How are you all feeling? Any morning sickness yet? Hope you are doing well and you all manage to get a 12 wk scan! 

Readie, You must be getting things ready now, it's not long to go! Hope you are feeling well. How far along were you when you flew to the US? I have been looking on the net at what dates they recommend you fly between and got so many different answers! I'm not even pregnant yet but there's nothing like planning in advance! 

Cat, Hope Libby is all better now too. Glad she is growing at a good rate. When they are born preemies it can take them ages to catch up. my dd was 6 weeks early and even when she went to school at 4, she was so much smaller than the rest of the kids. She has caught up now though! 

To any I have missed, hello! There are so many of us now.

Jen x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Sorry no personals - no time!!  Hope evereyones ok & congrats to those who have had scans!!  

Well, The twins are home!!  We were discharged from N.I.C.U yesterday.  Had a very unsettled night, but hoping its just new surroundings etc thats unsettling them. Theyre still very small, 4lb 4 and 4lb 1, but theyre feeding well.    

Will try and post tomorrow, i have had all on just getting time to get dressed today!!

Best go, Blakes waking up for a feed again......

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

[fly]Welcome home Blake and Brooke  [/fly]

Fantastic news Scooby. I bet you're over the moon.

Jen-you've put me to shame because, once again I don't have time for a long post!  Had to get the emergency dr on saturday because Sophie has got really bad conjunctivitis. Her eyes are a lot better today though. Having a nightmare getting her eye drops in. I can't believe how strong she is!
I can't believe how many things she picks up from nursery it's one thing after another. 

Hope everyone had a good weekend. The weather's lovely today isn't it?

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Thank you all for your well wishes & concern  
I still have a very sore bellybutton & go dizzy now & then but I feel abit more happier I think the sun shining works wonders. I dern't have anymore time off work because before christmas I had 8weeks off with stress related work issues, so I will go back on Wednesday & hope I don't faint or anything!!!! at least if I do my boss might understand!!!

Scooby, what fantastic news that your twins are home, I bet you are over the moon. They are both very small arn't they? I bet they both soon grow though.

Sarah, I hope Sophies' eye's get better soon, feel for you trying to get her eye drops in!!

Jen, so I have got a chlymedia test to look forward to aswell, great!!! When does your treatment start? Apart from the chlymedia test what else have you got left to do?  

Em, good luck with your stimm injections.

Lorna, I hope you haven't left us. How you feeling?

Gizmog, is everything ok? you seem to have gone quite & thats not like you  hope works not stressing you out too much. When you rang occ health did you ring the 300300 number? I did that and left message after message & no-one ever returned my call. I then got the direct number & spoke to someone straight away, I have the number around somewhere if you want it let me know.

Readie, hope you & your are doing ok.

Caz, how are you feeling? not too sick I hope.

Sorry if I have forgotten anyone, I don't think I have but my brain still not in full working order yet  so bear with me. xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya all

Thx for the well wishes, only minutes away from the first stim injection!!  

Sarah - My DS also got conjunctivitis at the moment it must be doing the rounds!  I bought some approx infected eyes from chemist and I've had a bottle kept in the fridge as he's had it a few times before.  They didn't get too bad this time as I caught it early and started treatment, but having got better, and on last day of med's he's come home from child minder today and one eye looked a bit goopy again!  So he may have got it again, probably from the tip of the bottle for the drops it can get infected and then spread it again!  See how tomorrow goes, may take him to GP on Wed if it does come back with avengance!

Scooby - Hurray!!!! Twins home at last!  I remember with my DS not getting dressed until mid afternoon some days, don't know how you manage to at all with two of them competing for your attention.  You'll soon settle into a routine though I'm sure.  Glad they are feeding well.  You'll be amazed how quick they gain weight and start to catch up to other kids.  I have 2 postnatal friends with prem babies and they were so tiny and now at 2 years old they are more or less same size as all their peers.

Jen and Zarah - Endless testing seems a real pain, but what you are doing Egg Sharing is a really special gift!

Zarah - Glad you are feeling a bit better.  Yeah the sun today was a good medicine!  Just take it easy on Wed.

Jen - Most people say that the stim's make you feel better after the DR drugs, but last time I was border line OHSS (over stimulated) and I got all swollen up and in a bit of pain, so I'm not looking forward to it, but it's short term so hopefully in 2 weeks be all over with and the EC will be taking place!  The symptoms from the DR drugs are all very odd if you get them, but at least I will be well prepared for when the menopause really comes, now I've done it with drugs twice!

Hi to everyone else, and those not heard from in a while (Giz where are you?) hope you are all well, lots of   and  

Em


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Just a quickie to say I'm ok, thanks for worrying but don't, I'm just exhausted.

Excellent news about Blake and Brooke.

Zarah hun you've had an operation, please be careful, surely a couple of days off won't hurt, sounds like your body needs a bit more time to recover.

Em hope the stims went ok, hot flushes should start subsiding from now on.

Rang occ. health but by time they rang back I'd got sorted at work, so I'll leave it for now. Work can't accomodate me in another more low key role so doc has signed me 'til half term. Hopefully I'll start perking up by then, cos I'll be 15 weeks and it's getting a bit tedious being tired all time.

Caz hope you're ok. pm me if you need to.

Hi to Lorna and the rest of ya. More anon. luv Giz


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello everyone!

Just a really quick message to say
[fly]WELCOME HOME BALKE AND BROOKE[/fly]
Scooby, I bet you are over the moon to have them home. No more daily trips to the hospital. Hope you are doing well, and enjoying every minute of it I'm sure!

Em, I think for my down regs they are going to give me a nasal spray! Has anyone ever heard of this? I am a needle phobic so they are trying to keep all needles to a minimum! I am having my egg retrieval under general anaesthetic as well, They saw me pass out at hospital so I must have concerened them! I am still really worried about the EC most i think, even though I will be asleep! I've never had an anaesthetic before, and they aren't sure whether I will be having gas! It's all a bit of a step into the unknown!

A big hi to everyone else, I was only supposed to do a quick one and am now late going out! I just can't help it when I post on this board!     

Be back soon!

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello  

I feel heaps better today and I haven't had to take any painkillers  , so it will be back to work for me tomorrow   but only 1 week & 2 days to half term  . 

Gizmog I'm glad you got sorted at work, well kind of! I'm glad you have posted aswell I was starting to worry, you should know by now not to disapear for too long, we worry   .

Jen, having anaesthetic isn't that bad, I have had it a few times now, I always worry before I have it wondering if I will wake up again but I have everytime . It is actually a nice calm drunken feeling you get just before you close your eyes, my only problem is afterwards I'm always sicky & dizzy but thats not the same for everyone, some people are totally fine. So try not to worry too much & it's such an exciting thing that your being put to sleep for    .

Hi to the rest of you xxxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Zarah-glad you're feeling better. I can't believe it's half term again soon-you teachers are always on holiday!  

Jen-I've had the nasal spray a few times. It's fine although you get a nasty taste in your throat afterwards so carry some mints around with you.

Gizmog-hi hun   Nothing can prepare you for the tiredness part can it? It's relentless. At least you can get some rest now.

Scooby-how was last night? ( although you're probably far too busy to answer )

Em-how's your ds? We now have gunky eyes, a cough and lots of snot   oh the joys!   was up at 3am giving her cough medicine so I now look like this  
Did the injection go ok?

Caz and Lorna-hope you're both ok and just too exhausted to come on here ( in the nicest possible way )

Right, I'm too scared to list everyone else in case I miss anyone out so   to everyone else

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

just a quickie to say fantastic news that scooby's twins are home!!!  Lots of sleepless nights ahead for you i think but you will absolutely love it.  

cat xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Evening All

Hi to Giz - Glad you are okay, just a little exhausted, know the feeling!  I had some flushes this morning and today at work but only second day of stimm's so early days.  Good news is I think I have finally stopped bleeding!!!!    Glad you got work sorted out, you don't need the extra stress for you and little bump.

Jen - Yeah I have heard of nasal spray, a few ladies on other thread I am on have had this.  I hate needles, but have put up with them, I hate the leg injection of the stimm's the most though, as there is so much fluid to put in.  I wondered about asking for a GA for my EC as I was in a lot of pain last time and my DH fainted!! He ended up on a bed next to me in recovery, he vomited all over the floor too, and they took the Blood Pressure cuff off me and put it on him!!!!  I may ask about that next week when have my first follie scan.  I have had a load of GA's for my laproscopy's and I often get nausea afterwards, but told the anesthetist this the last few times and they gave me more of the anti-sickness medication during the op so felt okay afterwards, just drowsy, and my Blood Pressure takes a while to come round, but have been told that fair skin and reddish hair people often more sensitive.  I'm sure you will be fine, they have lots of drugs to counter any symptom's you may suffer with.

Zarah - Glad you are feeling fit and well enough to go back to work, know you were worried about having to take any extra time off.

Sarah - DS eye's much better today, so fingers crossed won't be off to GP's with him tomorrow.  Have you tried using medised or equivalent medicine for her?  Works really well with DS it dries up the cold symptoms and aids sleep.

Hi Cat and everyone else!!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hello there,  I've been "floating" around not knowing where to go,  Im from Hull but was directed to Donor forum,  however things have changed a bit.
We had our first appointment and was surprised that they seem to think they can get sperm out of dh ??
he had a vasectomy 20 years ago!   our idea was for a Donor - there is only 1 donor in Hull so they put this idea  off straight away.  anyway they did blood tests on both of us (ive already had done at Gp but they wanted extra)  if his fsh shows any sign of fertility then they want to do a pesa. with icsi/ivf
Has anyone had similar experience  I dont think for one minute that dh will be fertile after 20 years
(I did request that we be put on the donor waiting list)  feel a bit down,  dh the eternal optimist.
must get to work,  thanks for listening.


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hello Kittyblue welcome to the thread

I dont think a vasectomy actually stops you being fertile it just stops the sperm from leaving the body, that is why it is possible to have a reversal.  I think they can actually extract the sperm with a needle from his man's bits!!!  Its a bit too early in the morning to be talking about this me thinks ha ha ha.

I feel sooooooo tired today.  Libby still has her cold so is still waking up for cuddles during the night which is so tiring when i have now got used to sleeping through.  

Got to go my little darling needs a bath!

Love to all

cat xx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Morning all 

Seems the tiredness has got to all three of us at the mo, i have been so exhausted this past week i could have cried and cried   and to make things worse the shoe shop which i work in put on a BOGOF !!!!!! offer this week and as you can imagine it was resentless, i was dead on my feet when i got home at 6 that i was in bed by 8pm!!... but saying that i am feeling a bit brighter this morning, going to have a relaxing day before the onslaught again tomorrow  

Giz glad you have managed to get this time off Hun the stress of work must have made the tiredness seem even worse...relax now and have lots of sleep  Did you get your midwife appointment sorted out yet ? i have my first one on Friday, think they call it a booking in appointment so still no news on wether i will have a 12 week scan ...fingers crossed though for all of us .
Lorna not heard from you for a while I'm guessing the tiredness has got to you too take care Hun xx

Zarah glad to hear your feeling better   

Scooby!!!!! your twins are home! thats such good news, bet everything is strange for you both at the mo but wonderful at the same time ...enjoy   

This was suppose to be a short post as i have a friend calling round at 11am and haven't even been in the shower yet! so forgive me for cutting this short i will be back to catch up with everyone Ive missed later in the mean time hello to everyone ...Cat  Em Sarah and Jen and a big welcome to Kittyblue, sorry if Ive missed anyone off. 

love and hugs

Caz xxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello,

Well I'm not back at work, I had to visit my GP today because my bellybutton is really sore still & abit weepy so I'm now on antibiotics  he also signed me off work for another 7 days . They will love me at work!!!!!

Welcome back kittyblue, stay positive   , the clinic know what their doing and if all works out ok there will be no need for donor sperm, I can't believe there is only 1 sprem donor in Hull.

Em, that story about your DH is sooo funny, I laughed so much my bellybutton hurt  .

Caz, Lorna & Gizmog- I hope your all ok & getting plenty of rest  .

Big hello to Sarah, Cat, Jen, Scooby & Readie - sorry if Iv missed anyone xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to everyone!

Em, your story made me laugh too, Your dh sounds a bit like me!!! I pass out at anything medical, even passed out at a smear test before now! I think they think I'm a real fruit cake at the hospital. I can't believe I agreed to go through all this but well I really want a baby! It might cure me aswell, either that or I will have a mental break down!    Thanks though, it really makes me feel better though hearing everyones positive words and knowing that I can ask anything!   

Kittyblue, Hello again. I'm glad you have had your appointment and know more about which way forward is best for you. My dh had a vasectomy before I met him and had it reversed 5 years ago. He has sperm but not much and not swimming well etc. We have to go through icsi, but I hope it is positive for you that others who have had a vasectomy have swimmers that can be used. As for only 1 donor in Hull! Thats really bad! Come on fellas!!!!!!!  I understand though it must be a big decision donating now that the HFEA rules have changed. They have to go through counselling now and give their details, it probably scares a lot of men off!    Good luck though with your next step and keep us posted.

Zarah, I wouldn't worry too much about work, enjoy your week off and relax. I hope your belly button feels better soon. Will you have to go in next Wednesday for three days? At least you will have half term off.

Caz, you put your feet up hun and take care of yourself when you can. I hope you appointment goes well on Friday and that you find out if you get the 12wk scan. I hope you do, It's so nice to see them on the screen when you don't really feel them move yet. It won't be long though till your being kicked like mad! It always made me feel like I needed to wee!!!!    She must have kicked in the right place! 
Giz, Same to you, make sure you take care of yourself and hope you get your 12 week scan too! 
Lorna, we haven't heard from you for a while, haow are you doing, got any more appointments?
Sarah, How is your little one doing now? Hope she is better soon. 
Cat, you too, how is your little one doing now? It's horrible when they are ill. It throws their whole routine with them not sleeping well at night and napping more in the day. I hope Libby and Sophie are both feeling great soon. 

Scooby, I'm sure you are enjoying having your babies at home, I hope they are doing well.
Readie, How are you, I bet your bump is big now!

Hi to anyone I missed.

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi Jen, yer I will have to go back for 3 days!! The sicknote doc gave me today is an open sicknote for 7 days so I can go back anytime in those 7 days if I want, yer right like I can see that happening


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement, I need it. !  I had a giggle about the dh fainting too 
poor zarah, you sound like youre going through it at the moment, take it easy.


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya

Glad my DH story cheered you up, when I went for first appointment this cycle I reminded the nurse that it was my DH who fainted, as they'd not had it happen before I thought she'd remember, and she did, apparently she retells the story to various couples (no names mentioned of course) so if you hear the story you'll know who's DH it was now!!!

Zarah, I've had infection after one of my laproscopy's really sorry to hear you have to have more time off, mind you antibiotics should kick in soon so you may not need the whole 7 days off.  Don't worry what work think, enjoy!

Kittyblue - Welcome!  Sounds a poor show for the men in Hull only one doner!?  Hope they can get some from you DH, that will be so special for both of you, I'm sure they know what they are doing they are a great centre.

Jen - My DH used to get excused from biology lessons if they were dissecting plants !!! He is that squeamish!!!  And we all put ourselves through the process for that BFP in our dreams, and it is worth it. I remember after 1st and successful cycle I wondered if I'd be able to put myself through it again, then I look at my DS and know it was all worth it, and will be worth it again!

Caz - Just hang on in until 2nd trimester, it does get better and you get some energy back!  Then it all goes again in the 3rd trimester, and you'll be tiered and large!  But oh so worth it!!!

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing well, and Lorna hope you feeling okay too, you out there still?

TTFN
Em


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Just a quickie as usual but will be back later

Kittyblue-my Dh has had several PESA and TESA operations at Hull. If you want to know anything at all just ask. Mr Cooksey who's an endocrinologist did them-he's lovely.

Zarah-glad you've got your antibiotics

Em-I would rather have a squeamish DH than mine. He's a nurse and interferes with everything. When I was in labour he took it upon himself to teach a student nurse how to use one of the medication pumps-so embarrassing! Then when I was having my epidural he knew the anaesthetist so they were having a lovely chat whilst I'm in agony waiting for them to put it in! I could go on.. 

I'm going to venture out now. Did anyone see it lightning? 

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi all

Yes sarah i saw the lightening and the thunder frightened libby!  I think she is a little better albeit full of snot but she is more herself than she has been. 

Zarah - I'd be putting my feet up if i were you, i definately wouldnt be going back to work until the sick note had ran out.  

I need to venture out shortly, have been waiting due to the weather but have reserved a sat nav at halfords for hubby's birthday next week and have to collect it today!

catch you all later

cat xx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

How is everyone today? Its a bit cold isn't it!     
They have predicted snow tomorrow! 

Em, I think your dh has outdone me! He must be bad. I just wish I was different and could handle things better. I have tried all the self hypnosis stuff and it works to a point. I can keep clam more but I can't stop myself from passing out! The counsellor said she thought I had a fear of fainting more than a fear of needles but the needle is the trigger. I think she is right in a way, but I still don't like them!     Lets hope your dh is better this time, it must be the last thing you need really but I'm sure he doesn't mean too!   

Zarah, I would definately take the 7 days off even if you do feel better. Then you only have to do 3 days and off for a week again! Have you got to have a follow up appointment? 

Sarah, not had lightning here! It poured down this morning though really hard and the wind was blowing like mad. Typical British weather though, the sun is out now!!!!   

Cat, Really glad to hear Libby is getting better. I always remembered being happy when dd started to be cheeky again after she had been ill. That's when you know they're feeling better! She was a real minx!

Kittyblue, hope your next appointment will give you more of an idea about your options.

I just dropped my friends little boy off at nursery for her after I have had him for the morning. He screamed like mad! I felt awful.    I have never had to drop him off before, just pick him up and he is always happy to see me then but he really didn't want to go. I forgot how horrible it is to leave them when they're crying. I'm sure he will have stopped as soon as I had gone, but he put on a good show!

Hi to everyone else. 

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

This weather is awful & snow tomorrow!!!!, I had to pop to shop earlier and I was just walking in one spot trying to push against the wind it took me ages to get there, it must of looked quite funny, from inside a warm house!!!!   
I am going to take the full 7 days off work, I'd be mad not to   

Jen, My follow up will be in 6-8weeks, it willl come through the post.

Hope your all ok and keeping warm  xxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Good Morning!

No snow yet but isn't it cold!  

I'm hoping the snow will stay away, I have to drive to Birmingham tomorrow! I don't like driving in the snow or when it is Icy.    
Isn't central heating great. took dd to school this morning and was freezing coming back. Then I walked in the house and the warmth just hits you, It's great! 

Hope everyone is having a good day!

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Flipping heck ladies I can't keep up. 

Cat-hope Libby is much better now.

Scooby-hope you're settling into a routine, I can't even begin to imagine how daunting it must be at first.

Zarah-so pleased to hear that you got more time off to recover, I was quite concerned about you going back to work too soon.

Readie-the excitement must be starting to build now-the two other pregnant girls at my work are due to give birth at the same time as you and with one of them being a good friend I'm starting to get excited.

Em-how's the stimming going? Will you be getting scanned next week to see or has that already started.

Kittyblue-I'm confident for you. 

Can't believe only one donor in Hull, that's a really weird concept if you question how many donations this donor might have made, especially now that the laws have changed and we're not that big a city! 

Am in denial about being pregnant at the moment so have taken Sarah's advice and rung Ultrasound. It was so easy and the guy was so nice. My scan is on February 11th, at Castle Hill.  Yey. I've had nothing in the post yet so it was really reassuring to know that at least I'm in the system. Hopefully all will be well and I'll be able to get on with being pregnant and start enjoying it-at the minute I want to get excited but I just daren't. Thanks Sarah-I think I would have driven myself completely mad without your advice.

Caz-let us know how your midwife appointment goes-is it today or next Friday?

As to the weather, well I'm staying in!!!!

More anon, Gizmog


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Guys

I bet you can’t wait for your scan Gizmog - if it’s the same scanner guy I had at Castle Hill then he is lovely and explains everything really clearly.  He also gives you three scan pictures (even though they are not supposed to!!)

Scabby - I’m so glad the twins are home safely.  I hope you are getting into some kind of routine and you are enjoying every second.  

Em - hope the stimming is going ok and you are not feeling too ropey.

Cat - I hope Libby’s cold is clearing up and she isn’t as snotty.  My brother has this small purple squeezy ball will a small nozzle on the end that he was using to clear my nephews nose.  Sounds a bit barbaric but it got rid of the bogies so Sam could breathe easier when feeding  .

Lorna and Caz - the tiredness will go soon and then you will feel normal again (until you hit the late 20odd week mark and then it starts to come back).  I still keep forgetting I am pregnant and jump off the couch or out of bed or try and do too much and then feel so tried I could cry some evenings.  Thankfully I have a desk based job so am sat down all day - its mainly at the weekends I over do it!

Zarah - I’m glad your op went ok.  Make sure you take time to heal properly and don’t worry about work.

Jen - I was 24 weeks when we flew to America.  The only thing my midwife told me to do was just ring the airlines and let them know - but there was no problems.  We managed to pre book seats so we had two seats on our own (so I could get out easily to use the loo if I needed to without disturbing anyone).  I had no problems, but my DH had issues with leg room as always (being 6ft 4”).

Sarah - I hope Sophie’s eyes are better.  Hopefully we may get some snow soon so she can build a snowman.  My DH is already planning on dusting off the sledge for this weekend (although looking at the forecast he may be disappointed!).  Its funny to think by this time next year we will have our son to take sledging with us (instead of feeling embarrassed because we are the only ones hurtling down Elloughton dale without a child in tow!!)

Well the glider/reclining nursing chair arrived yesterday which was swiftly built and put in the nursery.  I lined the curtains with black-out material last weekend and all the walls have been painted - but I still can’t wait until the furniture arrives so we can start to put away the things we have bought/been given for Xmas.  Its all getting exciting.  

Sorry to anyone I’ve missed - hope you are all ok!

Lots of love 
Readie &  
x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Will you all stop doing such long posts because it always makes me feel ashamed of my 'quickies'   

I just wanted to say to Gizmog that I'm glad you've got your scan date. Not too long to go-although it will feel like a lifetime to you.

I'm having my hair cut this afternoon. I bet I walk out of the hairdressers right into the wind and snow and you won't be able to tell anything's been done   

Hi to everyone. Take care in this weather
Sarah x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone!!

Sorry i arnt posting very often , i just cant find 5 minutes to myself!!  Welcome to the newbies and OMG you regular lot can talk - its taken me ages to catch up!! 
I have been reading posts but no time to type!!
The twins are doing really well, had a couple of scary days when Brooke stopped feeding   and stopped having wet and dirty nappies.  i was so scared.  When she was discharged on sunday she weighed 3lb 15 and a half, but i managed to get a bit of milk down her from a bottle at feed times, but by wednesday she seemed to remember what she was supposed to be doing, and shes breastfeeding really well now, and is now 4lb 1 and a half.    Blake is doing great, hes feeding all the time and is putting weight on  
As for rountine..... Whats that!!!  At the moment cos theyre so small its feed every 3 hours or sooner if they want it, so i seem to permanantly have a baby on my boob at the moment!!    
Loving every minute of it though.    Was worth every operation & every injection. Still look at them and cant believe how lucky i am              

Sorry its short and sweet, but ive really got no time to myself at the moment.

Love to all

S
xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Aww Glad they're doing well Scooby. Thanks for the update.

Well, had my hair done and yep I got flippin' soaked    aarrrggghhh! 

Hi again all
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Scooby dont worry about the babies not being in a routine.  I was panicking because everyone used to ask me what libby's routine was and i was like what routine.  I was panicking thinking i should be doing something to get them into a routine but didnt know how and then one day libby woke up and fed on the hour every 3 and a half hours and once during the night and then it went to four hourly feeds during the day, last one at 9.30 pm and then she wakes up at 6.30 for her morning feed and sleeps all night.  It just happens you cant force it!  Just relax and let nature take its course and enjoy every moment being a mummy even the night feeds!!!

I took libby to get weighed today she is now 11 lbs 7 oz which is great.  I heard another mum say to her friend "oh look a newborn" about libby and i had to tell her she was four months and then she made a funny comment about how small she was and how her baby was four months old and twice the size.  The way she said it made me feel like a bad mum! It really upset me but i got my own back because she was with the midwife behind me when libby was getting weighed and i heard her say her baby was still having two feeds during the night and she was beside herself.  Yes my baby may be small but she is perfect AND she sleeps through the night!!!

sorry rant over

Hope everyone is ok

Cat xx


----------



## pi30 (Jun 8, 2005)

Hi Guys
Just thought that i would pop on and say that i was thinking of nominating Denise from the ivf unit for one of these butterfly awards- but cant remember her second name... anyone have any ideas?

Hope everyone is ok. Sorry about not been online much but finding that the days go very quickly.... and CAT please dont let anyone make u feel like a bad mummy.
Love Pi


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

pi30 said:


> Hi Guys
> Just thought that i would pop on and say that i was thinking of nominating Denise from the ivf unit for one of these butterfly awards- but cant remember her second name... anyone have any ideas?


Hi pi30

The Butterfly Awards are solely related to Fertility Friends ie all members (including mods/admin who are members too!) of FF.....it's just a bit of fun for all FF members 



Suzie said:


> *[size=14pt]PRESENTING THE
> THE FERTILITY FRIENDS 2007/8 BUTTERFLY AWARDS *​
> 
> THE CATERGORIES ARE AS FOLLOWS :
> ...




Take care
Natasha


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Sophie is walking!! I don't know whether to be like this   or like this  . She's being doing a few steps for a while but last night she just got up and started walking around! Bang on her 15 months birthday as well. I was so emotional. Trouble is, she won't sit still now she's found her legs. Going to get her some reins I think. Anyway..

Cat-ignore that stupid woman. I hope her kid continues to keep her up all night. I had the opposite trouble. Sophie was always on the 91st centile and people would comment on how big she was. It really upset me. Libby will catch up. Sophie's now 'evened out'

Hope everyone's having  nice weekend, I'm working tomorrow boo!

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Sarah, I bet your so proud of Sophie, they look so cute when they first start to walk. She will run rings around you now, good luck 

Cat, don't take any notice of that woman, some people need to keep their comments to themselves  you can tell I work in a school 

Scobby, you sound like your loving every minute of your new busy life 

Readie, you sound like you have been busy getting your nursery ready, I'm looking forward to doing that, well I'm hoping  .

Gizmog, not long to your scan now, I bet it can't come quick enough can it? 

Jen, I agree central heating is great   that mad me laugh when I read that  so true though.

Hello to everyone else, I hope your all having a nice weekend. I'm staying in with DP and were guna get drunk on Bacardi   can you tell I'm totally over my op?? it feels great to feel normal again


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Evening

Had a really busy weekend so far so a quickie again!
Giz - Glad to hear you are okay, and got your scan date, how exciting  
Zarah - Glad to hear you feeling better
Cat - You have to learn to listen to other Mums and take everything with a 'pinch of salt' everyone has stuff to say and compare to their child, you just have to smile and know that your little angel is actually the 'best of all'.
Scooby - Sounds like you've got your hands full!  But glad you're enjoying it and feel it was all worth it  
Sarah -   about the hair do getting wet, but hope you enjoyed the pamper time?!
Readie - Sounds like you are getting well and truly ready to greet the new arrival, all sounds lovely.  Those chairs are fab for late night feeding!

Been to Worcester today, for DH to buy a new car, stopped at Warwick Castle on way home and DS got a sword so both my boys got new toys!!  Me, I just have the pleasure of the smiles on their faces!!!

Night Night!
TTFN
Em


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,  hope you all had a good weekend.  
The weather was awful so didnt do much.  apart from lots of research into pese / icsi / donor  etc

I am still waiting for blood results to come through (been a week now)  thought it might be quicker as nhs only took 3 days.  results should show if dh is showing any signs of fertility (after 20 years vasectomy and on medication) yeh right...    if that is the case dh will have a pese,  i just feel we are wasting time and should go along the donor route as originally planned.
anyway postman should be here soon,  hate the wait.    let you know later.
(I've got a day off today, so will probably be busy with housework etc)


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Kitty-fingers crossed that you get good news today.

Em-how are the boys and their toys   You should treat yourself to something as well.

Zarah-glad you're feeling better. Now that you've had your op does it mean you can try 'au natural' and see what happens?

Hope everyone had a good weekend. We still have a walker. I'm hoping I can lose some weight as I'm constantly chasing her around the house    

Take care all

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello hello!

Not been on since friday as my phone line cut off friday morning and has just been connected again. Thought it was something to do with the wind on friday but when I rang KC it was just me off! They have come today to fix it and apparently when they were doing work at the server box someone switched us off, accidentally!!! Not happy, going to complain to KC, couldn't ring my sis on her 30th birthday, she had to make do with a text!

Zarah, Glad you are feeling well enough for Barcardi!!!    Hope you had a good night. 

Sarah, Go Sophie! Your little one is now a toddler!     This is where the fun begins.

Kitty, Hope you get some good news. It's awful waiting for the postman. Try to stay positive though. My DH had a vasectomy for 7 years before it was reversed, and he has sperm now. I know it isn't 20 years but they only need to find one for icsi to have a chance. 

Scooby, I bet you are so proud of your 2! They sound like they are doing so well, and you too! 

Cat, definately ignore that woman, some parents can be so competative. My dd was premature and small, and sometimes you do get funny people who pass comment. All kids are amazing in their different ways. and by the time they reach school they are all at the same stage. And at least your littel angel sleeps through! sometimes great things come in small packages!

Em, where's you treat? spoiling your boys hey! Hope you are feeling well. Is your scan this week?

Readie, Sounds like you are very organised! Thanks for the flying advice. Not long for you now, Have you thought of names yet? 

Giz, glad you got the scan appointment, that should put your mind at rest so you can enjoy your pregnancy. To you, Lorna and Caz, hope the tiredness passes quickly! 

I'd best go and do some work! 

take care all 

jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Jen-Hi-that happened to me a few weeks back. My phone just went dead and it took them a few days to sort it. I wasn't happy without my internet I can tell you  
Complain for me as well whilst you're there please.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow sarah Sophie's walking!!  They jus grow up too fast dont they.

I'm going back to work on monday full time boo hoo but i get to job share after 9 months so not all bad.  I hope libby doesnt start walking til i am part time cos i dont want to miss it!!

Cat xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Monday again!!!!!  At least the sun is shining 

Sarah, Prof Killick told me now I have had my op I will never get pregnant "au natural" because I now don't have any fallopian tubes, so when my egg releases each month it doesn't have the tube to travel down, I think it just gets lost in my body somewhere?! It would be a miracle if I got pregnant "au natural".

Hope you all have had a nice weekend. I did until yesterday when I had a big row with my DD, she has an awful teenage attitude at the moment but only with me  so yesterday I'd had enough & we had a big argument and she packed her school uniform & went to stay with her dad. I was in tears alday  and here's me wanting another 1!!!!!! I'm just waiting for her to get home from school because it is time for a serious chat which hopfully won't end up in another row  I will let you know how it goes. xxxxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Zarah- I hope I didn't upset you asking that. I'm not very familiar with the female side of things cos ours is all male factor. Sometimes I'm too nosy for my own good!  

I really hope you resolve things with your DD. I'm not loking forward to the teenage years-Sophie has some blinding tantrums now as it is!

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Sarah, you didn't upset me, I don't mind you asking. I'm nosey aswell  . I have known for 9yrs I will never get pregnant without treatment so I don't get upset anymore, please don't feel bad   xxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Oh Zarah,

This is the last thing you need! I'm sure you and dd will get sorted. It's not easy I'm sure, I wasn't an angel when I was a teenager. I wouldn't take it personally if its just you she is moody with, it is probably because she knows you are the only one that will put up with it and love her unconditionally! I'm sure all of us will have to deal with something like this at some point, try not to let it get you down too much. I'm sure it will all work out.

Good luck hun,  

Jen x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya 

Just a quick update on me, I am knackered and really need an early night.  My tummy is aching from the growing follies, and I had scan today, all looking good, lots of action.  Think there were 9 on right and 8 on left.  Lead one is 16mm then a few in next box down size wise and a few in next then a few smaller ones.  They have reduced my stim dose to 2 bottles Menopur and next scan Wednesday but nurse thinks should be ready for Friday EC which will mean Mon ET and then PUPO!!!!

Sorry no personals but I am really exhausted.  Promise to catch up tomorrow night.

TTFN
Em


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,
Anyone remember me?
Sorry I haven't been around for ages I have officially turned into an old woman! I have to e in bed by 9 or else. I am sooooooooooo incredibly tired. I am up late tonight! Hope we are all OK.
My bump buddies how are you doing? I had booking in appointment last week, be ready for loads of paperwork, wee tests and blood test!!!!!
Love to you all. My bed is calling YAWN!!!!!
Love
Lorna
xxxxx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Welcome back Lorna, I thought you had left us. Keep getting your rest sounds like your needing it.
Em, what exciting news for you, heres some   & lots of         just for you.

I had my chat with DD last night, it was going well until I told her my plans to have a baby & OMG I am still in shock to her response. She said if I have a baby she is permantly going to move in with her dad!!! she said she doesn't want to live with a screaming baby. I asked her why she was been like this & that the baby would be her brother/sister & she then said she would want nothing to do with the baby!!! I didn't even get chance to tell her about IVF or egg sharing but I don't think I will bother now I thought she was mature enough to understand but I was soooo wrong! I told her how involved I wanted her to be, that I wanted her to come to scans with me & to do baby shopping/planning together & she said shes not interested. I can't believe it, I am totally blown away by her attitude. I don't think it's normal, my mum seems to think it is jealousy but she is 13 now. I just don't know what to do at the moment. I am missing her been at home because she stormed out again last night & stayed at her dads. I'm worried she won't come back. Maybe it was the wrong time to mention wanting a baby but I really thought she would of been excited by it all, how wrong I was  Do any of you know anyone who has been through anything like this? Do you think she will come round? Sorry to winge but it helps me when I can type away my frustration!!!

Hope everyone is ok xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Zarah said:


> Welcome back Lorna, I thought you had left us. Keep getting your rest sounds like your needing it.
> Em, what exciting news for you, heres some  & lots of         just for you.
> 
> I had my chat with DD last night, it was going well until I told her my plans to have a baby & OMG I am still in shock to her response. She said if I have a baby she is permantly going to move in with her dad!!! she said she doesn't want to live with a screaming baby. I asked her why she was been like this & that the baby would be her brother/sister & she then said she would want nothing to do with the baby!!! I didn't even get chance to tell her about IVF or egg sharing but I don't think I will bother now I thought she was mature enough to understand but I was soooo wrong! I told her how involved I wanted her to be, that I wanted her to come to scans with me & to do baby shopping/planning together & she said shes not interested. I can't believe it, I am totally blown away by her attitude. I don't think it's normal, my mum seems to think it is jealousy but she is 13 now. I just don't know what to do at the moment. I am missing her been at home because she stormed out again last night & stayed at her dads. I'm worried she won't come back. Maybe it was the wrong time to mention wanting a baby but I really thought she would of been excited by it all, how wrong I was  Do any of you know anyone who has been through anything like this? Do you think she will come round? Sorry to winge but it helps me when I can type away my frustration!!!
> ...


Hi Zarah

Firstly  Obviously I can't speak from a perspective of being a mother but I can speak from having divorced parents and half brother and sister. I was only 9 when my dad and stepmum had my sister but I found it incredibly hard and looking back now, as an adult, I know I was very very jealous. I'd been "daddy's little girl" and all of a sudden, some little person comes along and usurps me.  Ok, so my situation was very different & I won't go into the whole story but it can take a while for children to understand and accept a new sibling.

Although your daughter may be a teenager and seen grown up and mature, inside she is still a little girl...and your baby. She's had your sole love and affection for 13 years and now there's the chance that she's got to share you with someone else...a small person that will take up your time and take time away from her.

I appreciate that you may not feel this is what will happen but for a 13 year old, they don't see things the way we do...they see it from their own perspective which doesn't have the adult view that we have learnt, through our own experiences. You feel she should be excited because you're excited.....but she may just feel that her "mum" is being taken away from her and she doesn't want to share you.

Does any of that make sense ? I'm not saying any of this to upset you and I hope I've not offended you. Perhaps you could spend some quality time with her...do some girlie things together...shopping, manicure, pedicure, haircut, cinema, pizza.....something grown up but still fun....and then maybe broach the subject of _possibly_ having another baby, which could perhaps lead into discussing about IVF etc....talking about things on neutral ground may help....and as long as she understands that even if/when you have another baby that you'll still ensure you spend quality time with her, then maybe she'll be able to accept it.

Being a teenager is horrible (although its so long ago for me I can barely remember  )....you're not an adult and you're not a child...that "in limbo" stage when all your hormones are raging, your bodies changing and it drives you  When I was 13 my mum was about your age (a bit younger at 28/29  ) and I know from chatting with her it wasn't an easy time !!!

Maybe have a read of the Relationships board as you might find there are some relevant threads already on there...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=136.0

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Zarah,

Aren't teenagers difficult!   I don't personally know anyone in a similar situation, but all kids are different, and what she thinks this week may be different to how she feels next week or next month or next year. She could have still been in a mood from the night before, and said it to hurt you. I used to be able to keep a mood up for weeks! I know you are going through a big thing in your life with the IVF, as is she with puberty and becoming a teenager. From my experience as a teenager, I only thought about me! But she will mature so much in the next year and her opinion will change I'm sure. It might be a bit of jealousy, but possibly more her wanting to get her own way and control things. I hope it works out for you.  

Em, Great news for you.   It feels like things have moved really quick, maybe not for you though with allt hose jabs! Sounds like lots of good follies! and EC Friday, cool. Are you going to try for the general aneasthetic? I'm glad its all going well.

To everyone else a big hello, got to go and make some pancakes!!!! Happy pancake day!

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say hi everyone.

Zarah sorry you're having such a hard time. I think a lot of what Natasha says makes sense...not the centre of your world anymore...and teenage age logic is very different from adult logic. Two questions come to mind that I just want to ask but I don't expect you to answer. How much does DD's Dad know about your treatment? and how involved is DP when it comes to discussing emotional issues with DD such as ttc? Hope I'm not being insensitive.

Em-no more injections soon, just the lady garden pellets to contend with-how exciting.

I've got one more day left of lady garden pellets and that's it-excited but anxious too.

Fellow sleepy heads take care.

Gizmog


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello,

Natasha, thank you for your advice, it has really helped me. I will just have to wait & see what happens now. We do do girlie things together but not that often anymore shes always busy with her friends or I'm busy but I am going to make more of an effort to make time for us to do things together and I will approach the baby subject when shes abit more settled. I think telling her last night after such a horrible row the day before wasn't the best idea I have ever had!!! I did it because I thought she might of being excited by it all. I loved babies when I was a teenager but we are all different arnt we? I keep panicing that she might run-away, she never has before but it's on my mind alot at the moment. Being a mum is sooo hard!

Jen, thanks for your advice, I was a stropy teenager aswell & very stubborn & my DD is just like me!!!! 

Gizmog, your not been insensitive, please don't feel that way. DD's dad knows nothing about my plans for a baby, although after last night I'm sure he does now!!!!He is single & doesn't have any other children, so she is the only one for both of us. DP is very good with DD but they don't discuss emotional issues. He was at work when DD said all that stuff to me yesterday. 

DD is due home from school soon & shes coming home till her dad gets in from work, I'm going to try and have another talk to her. xxxx


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

Zarah i do hope you sort things out with your daughter.  I totally think its a jealousy thing and I am sure when you have your baby things will be different.  

Lorna lovely to hear from you, i cant believe you are 13 weeks pregnant already.  Will you be finding out what you are having at your 20 weeks scan??    

Golden good luck for EC on friday.  You have so many follies!!  I only ever got 9 eggs both time mine just wouldnt grow but it only takes one good one and libby is living proof of that.  

Hubby's birthday today so get out of making the pancakes.  I reckon he will want a curry takeaway.  We are going out at the weekend, first time as a couple on our own since we had our DD.  My mum is having libby overnight (o my god!).  Have got a new travel cot for her night at the grandparents.

hello to everyone else

cat xx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Evening all

I've been at work all day so excuse me if I don't make sense but I'm shattered.

Lorna-nice to hear from you. We were getting worried. Glad you're ok.

Em-wow no wonder your tummy is aching.  

Cat-whenever Sophie stays at the in-laws she always sleeps until 7.30 or 7.45. She never does this at home   I was worried sick the first time but she took her bottle and went straight down to sleep for them ( I didn't sleep a wink and was awake at 7 the next day   ) Hope you DH had a good birthday-it's my mum's tomorrow.

Zarah-hope you get things sorted. 13 is such a funny age-she's trying to be an adult when in fact she's still a child who's scared that her mum is going to give all the attention to the baby and forget about her. That's what I thought when I read your post anyway.

Right I'm going to watch masterchef. I didn't even realise it was pancake day today. I could just eat some as well.

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi All

Still feel exhausted and in pain think follies going into over drive, glad on reduced stim dose and got scan tomorrow.  Am drinking lots and eating Brazil nuts everyday, and trying to have lots of protein so hope it's just mild OHSS as in last cycle.  I am bloated but not as bloated as last cycle.

Have told my work I will be off sick on Friday and Tue (I only work Tue/Wed/Fri), and I've booked annual leave for most of 2ww.

I will try remember to ask at clinic tomorrow about a GA for EC, has anyone had one in Hull?

Anyway big   and   to everyone, I have read all your posts but really haven't energy for personals, sorry.

I forgot it was pancake day, have to have some tomorrow, I really need to go lie down!

TTFN
Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello to everyone,

It's quiet here today!!!    Just popped in to say HI!

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello Girls,

I feel much better today, panic over, DD is back home . She came home from school yesterday & asked if she was allowed to come home!! bless. I am going to leave the baby talk for abit I think. I'm going to spend some quality time with her and talk about it at a happier time, and hope that her reaction will be more positve.    .
I went back to work today, only 2 more days till half term  

Hope your all ok xxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Zarah,

So glad it has worked and and quite quickly too! Sounds like she missed you! I agree that you should spend some time the two of you together, and wait a while before baby talk. Are you still waiting for the summer holidays for your treatment? If so, there is no rush to mention it to her. Also I think with you mentioning it the other day, she will probably bring the subject up with you, in her own time. Glad things went OK at work for you today, only 2 more to go!    

Em, how are you feeling, did you have your scan today?  Are you all set for Friday? Hope you are well and growing big follies!     we'd best start on the baby dust for you!  

To everyone else, I was just posting a short one as I am off to work in 15 mins! will do more personals later! Take care everyone and don't do anything I wouldn't do!    

Jen x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi All

I am a little more awake today, but still going to have an early (ish) night.

I had scan and I have 13 follies that are greater than 10mm in size largest is 18 mm so that is good news, there are a few more smaller ones but I guess they will not grow more before Friday  Apparently my womb lining is nice and thick too.

I threw a right spanner in works asking for a General Anaesthetic!!!!  Apparently I needed to ask for it earlier as they like to plan for it and keep a closer eye on progress!!!?  Anyway, I have been successful in getting one and so I have to be at Unit at crack of dawn on Friday for EC.  Had a bit of panic after I'd sent them off to organise it as wasn't sure how I would sort out DS getting to nursery and DH getting to unit in time to do his bit!!!  Anyway nursery will take him early and Denise worked it all out so that DH will be able to do his bit in time too.  Just had a panic sorting out taxi too as first 2 companies couldn't do me one at that time of morning anyway, third company could so that's all sorted (as I can't drive self there or car would be stranded in Hull!!!)  Apparently they have to get anaesthetist and surgeon sorted and a bed on ward as have to be admitted as day patient, and they have to take all the equipment upstairs and then get it back downstairs into unit for the next lady on the list!!!  

I am so pleased they sorted it out though as was not looking forward to it after last experience, with my left ovary being attached to bowel because of my endo it really was painful, infact my notes read - 'Very Painful' so you'd have thought that really they should have reviewed that bit too, and approached the subject of GA with me really, good job I work for NHS and know my stuff, or I'd have just gone along for the usual EC procedure in the unit and had the prospect of a painful collection again.  At least under GA they won't be in a hurry due to my screaming 'stop stop it hurts I don't want any more!!!'  in my haze of drugs, really of course I don't want them to stop I need as many egg's as can!!  And of course it means DH will be sat on ward waiting not holding my hand and then throwing up and fainting on them!!!!

Was really late home from work tonight, as had so much to sort out, as won't be back in office much between now and beginning of March!!  I will be working 2 and half days during the 2ww but will be out of the office for the majority of them so shouldn't be too stressed.  Feel a bit guilty taking so much time off, but I am entitled to the annual leave and it has to get used up by end of March any way, just loads going on and I'm suddenly off for ages at short notice!!!  (And I only started this job in the autumn last year so I'm still quite new to it).

Thanks Jen for the baby dust I sure need lots of that!!!

Giz - Very excited by the no more injections prospect!!!  I have to start the lovely vaginal tablets tonight - oh joy!!!

Natasha - what words of wisdom! 

Zarah - Glad you and DD have sorted things out and more   

Sarah - Tummy still aching, but yeah, no wonder really with all those marbles inside eh?  I totally missed pancake day!!  I quite like them too, oh well there's always next year!

Cat - thanks for the   I know it only takes one, I was a bit disappointed as had even more last time, but then I was in much more pain and real borderline for having EC, so this is better.  You are so lucky you have parents who can take Libby overnight, we haven't got that option, due to distance they live away from us, and that they are really too old/not in optimum health to look after a 2 year old terror!  I have managed one night away from him though in his lifetime, DH looked after him when I went to a Henparty, stayed in York overnight. 

Lorna - Hi Hun, glad you made it back to the board to have a chat, good to hear that things progressing well.  I remember that tiered phase well, is this your first I can't remember?  I know that I won't have the luxury of all that 'me' time and feet up and early nights with my 2nd, but I am   it will work and be worth it!

Kitty Blue - Hope you get results soon, you may be pleasantly surprised!!!?  

Right, must be off, before this 'early' night turns into a late one!!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Finally got letter, had to ring yesterday for it.

All bad news.  my fsh is 13  and apparantly it shouldnt be higher than 10?  funny that, when got tested at gps was lower and prof was pleased with bloods from gp.  could it be stress?
he says theres a reduced chance of it working.
also as we already knew but he gave us some false hope, gh produces no sperm due to medication.

so, really  what i want to know, is has anyone had a high fsh and can it be reduced,
sorry to talk about myself but cant think strraight right now.


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi

Just wanted to pop on and say good luck Golden for ec on friday, sound like youve got loads of good sized follies - some of the smaller ones might grow a bit before friday - you never know!!  I only ever had 3 decent follicles with 3 decent eggs  so its not quantity hun its quality 

Anyway good Luck for Friday

Hi to everyone else, Caz & Lorna - Hows those bumps growing

Readie - Oooooh - Your next!!  Have you got all your things bought yet??

Hi to everyone else - hope your all doing ok.  were all fine, im just sleep deprived but im loving it.  The twins were weighed on tuesday and Blake is 4lb 11oz and Brooke is 4lb 6oz so theyre growing nicely.      It makes all the hours i spend breastfeeding them worthwhile!!!  Blake has evern grown out of all the premature clothes and is now wearing tiny baby and Early baby stuff now.     

Best go, i can hear them both stirring.

Love to all


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Kitty-your fsh changes all the time, I've had various results. I'm telling you this because my fsh was 14 on my successful cycle and that was the highest it has ever been. A lot of clinics like your fsh to be below 10 but when I went to Nottingham they weren't worried that it was 14.
I'm sorry about your dhs results. Have the clinic said where you go from here? Take care of yourself hun  

Scooby-love your pic of your 2 little cutie pies. Well done you on the breastfeeding. They're thriving aren't they?

Em-good luck for tomorrow. I hope you get some lovely eggies. I agree they should have discussed a GA with you earlier.  

Hi everyone else. I'm doing some housework in peace whilst Sophie's at nursery.

Take care all
Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi everyone
Thought I'd pop on and say hello  as i haven't been on for ages!! i have been checking on how everyone is getting on though....good luck Em for EC tomorrow I'm sure you will get some lovely eggies  
Scooby loving the new pic of the twins... wow they are growing! you must be doing a good job of breast feeding them, well done you!

How's my bump buddies doing?, Giz not long now till your scan...cant wait to see your new pic. Lorna i am in total agreement on the feeling like an old women, yesterday i spent allday in bed i felt so weak and drained! roll on the blooming days hey girls!  

Readie how you feeling at the mo, excited i bet. Have you got a little nursery all ready yet i cant wait till i start on ours..getting a bit ahead of myself but so excited about it  

Sarah did you manage to get much house work done before collecting sophie,  hope you put your feet up for a bit too.

Well thats about it from me i cant remember what else Ive read     theres so much going on! you lot are too fast for this "old lady" at the moment anyway, i will hopefully be back on top form real soon(i hope)
I have another appointment with midwife tomorrow just to fill in all the paper work then another next wed to have all the blood tests done...what joy!

take care all 

love Caz xxxx

p.s hers loads of baby dust for ya EM


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Em, good luck for EC tomorrow, heres some            just for you.

Kitty, my fsh was 8 & Denise (the nurse)told me that was boarderline. But with Sarah been 14 on her successful cycle gives very positive hope.   . I'm sorry to hear about your DH. . Stay positive  .

Scooby, your twins are doing sooo well and the new pic is gorgeous. Well done to you. 

Caz, Lorna & Gizmog, hope you & your bumps are doing just fine.

Jen, I am still going to wait till the summer hols to start my treatment, I think it's the best thing to do. I dearn't have anymore time off anyway!!! I would love to start now but I really want my holiday first which is end of May, I bet after that I will struggle to hang on till summer holidays. I will just have to wait and see what happens, but defo not before my holiday. Its the first one me & DP are having on our own & if I have a baby it will be the last for a few years!!

Hello to anyone I have missed. xxxx


----------



## Readie (Aug 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies

Just a quick one to wish Em good luck for tomorrow.  Here's lots of babydust!               

Scabby - the new picture is great and they look so cute together.  Well done you!
Cat - I think we need an updated picture of Libby as well - she must have grown so much since the one on your profile.

Well I have just submitted by maternity leave form at work today - I plan to start the pay from the 13th April but will be leaving work at the end of March. Only 7 weeks to go.  I have worked out I can have until the end of Sept 2009 before I have to come back as well (depending on how the finances work out in the later months) -  the university have a very good maternity package!

Everything is fine with Mr bump and he is moving around loads now.  I have developed Carpel tunnel syndrome but it usually eases off by lunchtime.  I have to go for a glucose tolerance test tomorrow morning at Castle Hill seeing as I have been drinking a lot recently and my Dad is also an insulin dependent diabetic.  Hopefully it wont show up anything too drastic (I like my chocolate too much!).

Hope everyone is ok - I will do personals tomorrow.

Lots of love
Readie &


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Thanks for yr encouragement, I think the next step is to find a clinic with donor sperm, 
with a view to d icsi.  
I saw on a different thread that some clinics do have some=  London and manchester, this is a long way from home but might have to go along that path.  
Do care nottingham have donors?
I checked my fsh last month and it was only 3 ? so 13 might just be a blip this month. 
anyway Golden- good luck for tomorrow
everyone else take care.


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi 

Just a quickie before I go get my beauty sleep before EC under GA tomorrow.  I am NBM from 12 midnight just a clear drink at 6 a.m. tomorrow.

Thanks for all the   and baby dust, it means a lot to know you all thinking of me!

I may not be on for a while if I'm not up to much after tomorrow, but will see, I'll try update you as soon as can.  I think I will take my work's blackberry into hospital so may sneak a quick message tomorrow!!!

 to everyone who needs it and a big   to you all!!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

mrsmc - thanks for encouragement, after reading and researching on this site and others I know there is a small chance i could conceive.
Ive spoken to a couple of different clinics this morning with a more optimistic approach, also requested my own clinic refer me.    So hopefully things might get moving again.  everything takes such a long time in private health,  you think it would be urgent ( if Im such a geriatric and losing egg every month)
I work with children too, seems a lot of us are!  It doesnt make it any easier does it?
Before I found this site I didnt realise the enormity of fertilty problems and how many people are actually affected.  Its a brilliant site. Thanks.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Kitty-glad you're more optimistic. It's always worth getting a second opinion. I did and it worked out for me. Sending you lots of  

Em-hope you're doing ok.  

Hi everyone. I'm off to the dentist soon  

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Happy Friday to you all!    It's weekend!

Hope you are all OK, Em you especially, hope it went OK this morning. Not got long to post, I am supposed to be doing lots of work, but its friday and I can't be bothered! 

Sarah, good luck at the dentist, be brave!     I hate the dentist, mine barely speaks english so really hard to understand him! Are you taking Sophie with you? I always took dd and they just counted her teeth but I think they do it so they are used to the dentist. She might not be scared of him but I am.   

A big hello to everyone else. Thank Crunchie its Friday.   

Jen x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hello,

Jen, Yes It is Friday        and I have broken off work for a week        , Hooray!!

Em, I hope everything went ok this morning, take it easy 

Sarah, hope your visit to the dentist wasn't too bad. I was really scared of the dentist when I was a kid but it doesn't bother me now, DD doesn't mind it either 

Kitty, hope your feeling ok, stay positive   

Hope everyone else is ok 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi All

Just a quick one to say all went well this morning got 16 eggs!!!  Apparently some are a bit 'dodgy' guess they were from the smaller follicles, but so glad I was under a GA and not aware of any of it.  I am in a bit of pain, but okay.

Now just have to hope that they are all doing their thing with DH's contribution and have some   news on Monday morning from clinic.  They will call before 9.30 a.m. they said!!!!

I had 16 egg's last time and 8 fertilised so i am really   for another good result.

Thanks for all the well wishes, sorry no personals but sure you all understand, I will do some when feeling more up to it.  Soon be in the 2ww and then I will have lots of free time to surf the net and chat to you all!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

WELL DONE Em, 16 eggs wow, you have done so well. Im sending you all the luck in the world for Monday. Stay positive       .


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Em,

Congratulations! 16 WOW thats really good      Glad everything worked out well for you, heres a large dose of            and lots of       . And also a few      .

To everyone else a big hello. Sorry no personals, will do tomorrow.

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi people just checking in.

Em -glad to hear EC went well, wishing you all the best for Monday. They will ring before 9.30-I think they rang us about 9.10.  

Zarah -hope all is still calm, have a good half term.

Kittyblue-let us know how you get on with finding other clinics. I hope that things get easier for you too.  

Caz and Lorna my little bump buddies hope you're both ok. My scan is on Monday and my booking in appointment Wednesday so hopefully I'll be back on track with you both after that. Still finding the scan quite a scary prospect in terms of will it or won't be alright but not as scared as last time as have definite, albeit minute, bump, heavy (.)(.) and totally unexpected morning sickness on Wednesday and Thursday.
I've opted for boiled sweet, no margarine or milk and lie down on one side to eat first food of the day to try and combat it.   Friday and today were sickness free but I live in fear.  
I keep looking at my sickness bands in disgust but I still daren't take them off, cos I still think they help with the nausea feeling. Hope this isn't TMI for you all.

Rachel, hope you're ok, haven't heard from you in a while, wondering how your quest to begin IVF 2 is going.

Lot's of love to the rest of you. Enjoy the rest of the weekend and school buddies enjoy the half term.

Gizmog


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Em-well done on the bumper crop of eggies. Take it easy and fingers crossed for monday.

Gizmog-sorry about the sickness but I suppose it's reassuring in a strange sort of way. Hope you get another fab scan pic.

My trip to the dentist was ok. I go every 3 months because my gums went really bad when I was pregnant ( something else to look forward to girls   ). They're only just recovering. Jen- I don't take Sophie with me because she's at DH's dentist, mine's private, but he takes her in with him.

Have a nice weekend girls. Don't you just feel better when the sun's out? 

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Golden, good luck for Monday a really good lot of  eggs..
Zarah have good half term, Im off couple days too. 
gizmog hope you feel a bit better and  for scan
mrsmc yes i feel a bit better after researching fsh levels. 
anyone ive forgotten, have a good week end
xx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya 

Just a quickie again.  My throat a bit sore still from the tube from the GA, must go get another drink in a minute.

Thx to everyone for their     They should be fertilising this afternoon!!!!!

Don't know how will hang on until Monday morning for phone call!!!!

In bit of pain today, getting in trouble from DH for trying to sort out washing and put away clean clothes off the drying racks, he's been so good, and let me stay in bed while he looked after DS.  Anyway, took huge dose of Brufen and hopefully that will keep it from getting too bad today.  I know, I need to rest, but just couldn't stand seeing the clothes all waiting there to be put away!!!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi everyone.

Quiet on here today, hoep you have all taken advantage of the good weather! Just thought I'd pop on and say HI! Hope you are OK Em and feeling better. ready for tomorrow. Heres lots of       for good news in the morning. 

Hello to everyone else. Back soon

Jen x


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Golden tons of luck for Monday. Fingers crossed (and everything else!)
Sarah Wish I could find a dentist! Must get booked in!
Jen how are you?
Kitty blue how are you too?
My lovely bump buddies... How are you both? 
Giz can't believe you still have morning sickness you poor thing. I happily took my sea bands off a few weeks ago. Hope you can too! Enjoy your scan. Bub will have changed loads I bet. I can't wait till my next one (ages to go until 20 weeks!!!!)
Caz how are you and your bump? How is the tiredness? Had 12 week scan yet?
I am still incredibly tired but I guess that is a sign that everything is working. I even had to have 2 hour nap yesterday! Bump def starting to appear and my 
(.) (.)!!!!!!! OMG they are so sore and soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo big! I am not impressed, I was big to start with. I think I could feed the whole of the world with these mamma's!!!!
Hope we are all OK.
Lots of love 
Lorna
PS I am so going to make the most of half term. On the menu SLEEP!!!!
xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Morning all

Hope all you teachers are having a lovely lie in. ( jealous? me?  )

Em- good luck for today  

Lorna-your post made me laugh. I'm not very blessed in the (.) (.) department but I couldn't stop looking at my cleavage when I was pregnant. I've never had one before! 

I was up at 6 todayand I'm at work tonight   I think I'll be scaring the patients by the morning don't you?  

Hi everyone else
Take care
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Em,

Hope you have had some good news by now. Good luck for today.

Jen x


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi everyone

Good luck golden for today!!  Hope you have had the phone call and its all good news!!

Lorna - You made me laugh with the comment about the (.) (.)!!!  I can totally sympathise with you there hun, im quite blessed in that department anyway and OMG i went from a 36D to a 38G when pg, and now im breastfeeding im a 38GG/H!!!!!!!! Move over Jordan!!!

Hi to evrryone else, hope your all doing fine. Were all good, the twins sem to be in a feeding frenzy at the moment, they want feeding all the time!!  Little Blake eats so much he makes himself sick   He fed for an hour last night and as soon as i put him down, he cried for more, i just dont seem to be able to fill him up sometimes ( and its always late evening when hes starving when all i want to do is crawl into bed.  )  So today ive had a shower and put my pjs back on and intend to sleep when they sleep today!!

Best go
Love to all
S
xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning All,

I have had a lovely sleep in today, I just love being off work , it is the only time I'm cheery on a Monday morning!!!!

It's just a short one I just wanted to wish Good luck for today Em, hope you get your good news. 

I will do more personals later xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Morning..oops afternoon

Just checking to see if there is any news from Em, good luck Hun hope you get the news your hoping for xx

Also Giz- looking forward to hearing about your scan today wasn't sure what time it was so will be back later xx

hi to everyone else, will do personals later just making my way through a mound of ironing at the mo...boring! but at least the sun is shining again  Yay!!!

love Caz xxxx


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Scooby-have you tried giving Blake some expressed milk in the evenings to try and top him up? ( yeah, like you've got time to express   )He's a little greedy guts   . I know I keep saying it but well done you  
Sophie used to be in a feeding frenzy in the evenings-It's something to do with making sure your (.)s are well stocked up for the night.

Going to try and get some shut eye when Sophie goes to bed in a minute

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya All

Thanks for all the   it must have worked, had 12 eggs fertilise, 1 was abnormal, which apparently is perfectly normal (), anyway, 7 were of grade 3 or above!!!!  I had 2 lovely 8 cell embies put in, one grade 4 and one grade 3-4.  These two are better quality than my last cycle so really  .  Also got enough of high enough grade to frost!!!  So putting some away for a rainy day!

I am relaxing, DH being really good.  Been to Tesco and stocked up on magazines and DVD's, and cadbury's mini egg's (don't you just love this time of year!!!).

So that's it, I am officially PUPO!!!!  Test date 28th Feb.  Hate the fact that my clinic is an 18 day 2 weeks!!!!

To everyone else whatever stage you are at sending lots of   .

I will spend more time in the week doing all the personals, just wanted to let you all know I was okay, and really pleased with result so far.  I am thinking of you all, you feel like real friends, I am always relaying stories of how you are all doing to my DH!  He even asks where people are up to some times too, bless him!

TTFN
Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS EM![/fly]

Sounds like it has all gone well ober the weekend. Those little  have been busy! Now it is just the wait!!    Got to go but really glad its good news for you!

Giz, how did your scan go? Let us know!

Jen x


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow, well done Golden.  Ive been thinking of you all day.


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Thanks Girls

The staff there are all so nice aren't they, they all had fingers crossed for me.  They said that these 2 are much better than last cycle's and I got a BFP then, so I am really   also a higher risk of twins, but I know that Scooby is coping so well, so it doesn't phase me, I will be   whatever.

Giz - Hope you okay hon, looking forward to hearing your scan news.

TTFN
Em


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Great news Em

Sending you lots more   and some  

Sarah x


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

WOW brilliant news Em      I bet you are on  , sending you lots of           .

Gizmog, I hope everything went well at your scan, I will keep checking for news.


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Em hun woo hoo!!!!!!! thats brilliant news, sending you loads of                         and                 
take it easy  

Still no news from Giz yet will check back later

caz xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Oh my goodness that's amazing Em, well done, take it easy, wishing you much  and   .

The scan was amazing-course first I wouldn't look at the screen and then the (loveliest bloke) sonographer said there you go straight away. I was a bit weirded out at first cos bubba or buddah (it will become clear) was looking slumped forward but a few seconds later I was laughing cos buddah could be seen sitting cross legged arms out to the side, head slightly bowed, as if meditating.

My pg visualisation involved me growing what I called a buddah belly, I didn't expect to see a replica *in* my belly!!!!

By the end of the scan after I'd been shown a beating heart, brain, spine, stomach, bladder area, fingers, and thigh bone, buddah was reclining (in DH like manner) and banging feet against wall. I had no idea that I would find it quite such an amazing experience-wow!

Am I supposed to try and stop sleeping slightly (never fully) on my belly now cos if my belly was a window buddah would be looking square out of that window today (well when meditating anyway)?       

I wanted to try and put pics into post as one off but don't know how you do it.
Sure Sunnie did it with pics of her little one as newborn.

More anon, must go dance round room a few more times. Gizmog


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Yay !!!!!!! Giz Hun you sound so happy must have been such a magical moment for you, you did make me laugh with the buddah thing    sounds like you have a right little character in there. so pleased it all went well for you does it all seem more real now ?

i am looking forward to mine on Friday but still a little anxious hope it goes as well as yours.

right you can carry on dancing around the room now   

love to you and buddah

Caz xxxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Giz

So pleased it went so well for you   LOL image of little Buddah in there!!

Caz 

 for yours on Friday, sure you too will be dancing round the room!!!

Thanks for all the   sarah, jen and zarah, it all helps!  Yes I am really pleased!  I have just done the calculator the FF site has and if the 2 embies survive my twins will be due very near my birthday!!!

TTFN
Em


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Good morning everyone,

wow Giz you sound soooo excited, I'm really pleased for you and DH. Will you find out the sex next time? I'm betting  .

Caz, good luck for your scan on Friday, I bet you can't wait now you have heard all about Gizmog's, I can't wait and I'm not even pregnant!!!   

Jen, what is your next step? 

Em, hoping your feeling ok.

Sarah, I hope you not too tired after your night shift!

Hope anyone Iv not mentioned is doing ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hello Ladies!

Hope you are all enjoying the sunshine and not working too hard!    

Got appointment at 2 today for the chlamydia test, Yipee!!   This should be the last test and then we walk round the clinic on the 22nd. They say we should be ready to start after the walk round so thats quite exciting! Oh, and got to pay aswell, of course!   

Em, so glad it is going well, what will be the due date then? is it November for term now? I have everything crossed for you, it all sounds so positive!     

Zarah, hope you are enjoying your holidays! how is dd now? 

Sarah, I love the new pic of Sophie, she's such a cuttie! Bet she's keeping you on your toes, now she's walking!

Giz, what a great scan picture, you can see so much! I'm with Zarah, think its a     I hope it has really put your mind at rest. Are you starting to show yet? Felt any moving?  Hun your going to be a mum!

Caz, bet you can't wait for Friday, it's so exciting on this board at the mo. Lots of scans and news, its great. My guess for you is  . Well there's a 50/50 chance anyway!      Take care of yourself.

Lorna, Have you a date for the 20wk scan? Hope you are getting past the tired stage now. Are you starting to show yet? 

Readie, Not heard from you in a while hoep you are OK, and ready for the  . I bet its so nice to have the nursery ready. Not long now till you finish work too. Take care of yourself.

Scooby, Twins sound like they are hungry little things. I'm so glad they are doing well and growing so fast! Keeping you very busy I'm sure. 

Cat, How are you? You've been quiet for a few days. Is Libby better now?

Hi to everyone else.

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

If we have a  she will be named after my best best friend who has a name that no-one else has, so my best friend is banking on bubba being a  BUT yesterday DH and myself got a  vibe and when I spoke to parents they think  even though prior to all this they were thinking along  lines so I just don't know. 

Is there anything in the fact that every now and then when referring to bubba I say 'he' and more important is there anything in the fact that DH's family is predominantly boys?  Then again I was ill again this morning and isn't there a tale that girls make you iller than boys?

*Em* hope you've still got your feet well and truly up-just think embies will be starting to snuggle right in today, woo hoo.

*Jen* pleased and excited to hear how close you are to starting treatment. personal question-did you say you opted to pay to get the ball rolling before it's too late. I only ask cos we opted to pay when they said that for me, then aged 36, waiting list would be 18 months at least. So we made one payment for SA and then by time next test or whatever was due we'd had a call to say funding was available, yipee, it was only an 11 month wait too. Be cool if that a possible scenario for you too.

Caz-roll on Friday!

Lorna my 20 week scan is March 20th, when's yours?

Would love to write more but it's already taken my giddy brain an hour just to write this.

love to all, Gizmog


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Jen - Due date will be 31st October for term, but it says expected due date for twins 10th October.  For Quads would be 5th Sept!!!!  You never know those embies could both still split in two!!!

Giz - I have been a bit naughty, spent most of morning watching TV, then I went and started putting washing away, sorting socks and put another load of washing on!!!  I know I am    Hope it wasn't too much activity?  I am resting now, going to go have some lunch, and relax this afternoon as my friends cleaner is coming to help me out for 2 hours work this aft.

TTFN
Em


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Girls,

Had my tests done yesterday so thats out of the way! It was quite painfull though!   

Em, what date do you get to test on? I bet the wait is driving you insane.    

Giz, your picture of your budda is great, its so clear! Isn't  it weird when you just have that feeling! Are you going to find out at the scan or leave it as a big suprise?  We have to pay for our treatment as I already have dd. That is why we have opted to egg share, to save a bit of money. (How shallow does that sound!) The money we save means we could try again if we need to with the money that we saved. Hopefully it will work first time though!     

A big hello to all of you! Will be back later!

Jen x


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

jen-it doesn't sound shallow at all-I think you have to be very brave to egg share and giving someone else the opportunity to have a child that might not otherwise be able to, or accepting someone elses eggs, is no easy decision to make I should imagine.

Did you get a feeling that DD was going to be a girl? I don't know whether we'll try and find out gender before birth, we just can't decide yet. Oooo decisions, decisions.

LOL Gizmog


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Morning all,

Jen, I am egg-sharing for the exact same reason as you, if I didn't I wouldn't be able to pay the full price of the treatment. I thought I was being selfish & shallow for doing this because I know if I was financially secure I wouldn't be egg-sharing. I have got my head round feeling like that now so I hope you can do the same. At the end of the day your giving the best gift to someone more unfortunate than yourself. So stay positve, I truly understand where your coming from. .

I have just got back from the dentist with DD, she has had a filling & it didn't phase her one bit, she takes after me!! We are getting on really well at the moment, she's even been helping me clean & believe me thats a 1st  

Is anyone doing anything special for valentines?? I am having my niece sleepover so me & DP will have to save our loving for the weekend


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello everyone
I am so excited, I heard baby's heartbeat today. It was very emotional. I really am having a baby!
Lorna
x
PS My 20 week scan is 19th March and I am def showing (mini bump) so so so excited.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Lorna-awww it's magical hearing the heartbeat isn't it? It's really reassuring. Are you going to find out the sex? wow-Gizmog's scan is the day after yours.

Zarah-glad you're getting on with dd. Are you sure she's not after something if she's helping you clean?   As for valentine's day I'm working thursday night so no romance here I'm afraid. Think we're going to go for a meal saturday night.

Gizmog-how's buddha? Another fab scan pic.

Em-how are you? sending you lots of sticky vibes  

jen-glad to hear you're another step further. Sounds like you'll be starting very soon. How are you feeling about it all?

Caz-can't wait to hear about your scan on friday

I'd better go now cos lunch is ready. Hi to everyone else

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya Ladies!

Jen and Zarah - I think it is an amazing gift you are giving, treatment is expensive so it's understandable that you'd want to do it cheaper but the decision to share eggs is not taken without lots of thought I'm sure, and you will be helping another couple who will be eternally grateful.  You are both little stars!!!!

Jen - My test date is not until 28th February, why do Hull make us wait so long it's nearly a 3ww not a 2ww!!!!    I was good last time though I did wait until 5 am on test day before I went near the pee stick!!

Giz - I was just too nosey to not find out at the 5 month scan the sex.  I always wanted a girl so it actually was good as gave me 4 months to get used to fact I was having a boy!!!

Lorna - It's just so emotional isn't it?  That little sound of the heart beating, makes it so real.  So pleased went well for you.

Hi Sarah - I'm not too bad thanks, still getting pains in my sides, and aches, guess that's just from the EC still.  They should be sticking today so I need those sticky vibes!!!!!

Caz - Loads of   for scan on Friday, soon you too will hear that little heart beat and be on cloud 9 (again!).

TTFN
Em


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say   and  and   cos I can't seem to make sense at the moment, everything is so exciting:-
Caz-scan Friday
Lorna-mini bump (SNAP) and 20 week scan day before mine and heard heart beat
Em-nurturing embies
Zarah-building bridges
Readie-due date getting closer
Scooby-feeding, sleeping, expressing and in awe of the Brooke and Blake
Sarah-superwoman
Jen-starting treatment soon
Moi-just had booking in appointment, Mr McGuiness will be consultant, lady called Angela hopefully midwife (at Anlaby Clinic cos Cottingham one flooded in June)
and that's not even all of us!!!
Phew!
Gizmog


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Hi everyone,  not been on couple days been really busy at work and shattered when get in. 

Im off for rest of week now, yippe do dah, had   day,  so no doubt I'll be busy doing housework, tidying up after dh,  research for my degree, visiting family, who I never get time to visit.  You all know what I mean.

I'll also get chance to do EVEN more research on Ivf, Fsh, etc  Im driving dh potty as i am a tad obsessed at the moment.

anyhoo, at the moment we are waiting for hull clinic to send all paperwork so i can then send to care nott  they cant see me without this info.  I asked for it last Friday + again on Monday so lets see how long it takes.  I spoke to care and they have waiting lists for donor sperm but at least they seem to have a chance, unlike Hull.

it really cheers me up hearing good news from you all.

one of my friends from work is about to give birth - due this week,  she decided she wanted a baby they tried and she got pregnant first time. hard not to feel   but am pleased for her, its not her fault.

anyway,  has anyone tried electrolysis??  
i thought id try it on my hair above my lip,  oh awright moustache 
i could only stand 6 hairs done, they stick a needle in hold it for 4 secs it gets hot then they yank it out.
i told the girl to stop, she seemed surprised (obviously doestnt know me)  i did try to explain im a wus,
what hurt she asked??  are you kidding i said you re jabbing a needle in me 
so at least i tried it, never again.......

to everyone.


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Gizmog-superwoman??   I don't think so. Aww bless ya you sound as high as a kite   It must be all those pregnancy hormones.

Kitty-you'll get well looked after at care Notts but it's a right pain in the bum sorting out all the admin stuff. Electrolysis?  

Bye for now

Sarah x


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hi all, i am sorry i havent been on for a while, Little Glenn is teething poor thing, it isnt disturbing his sleep but he is slavering loads and loads, his hands are constantly in his mouth and his cheeks are really hot, bless him he is still all smiles...awww he is still a pleasure but he is starting to get funny with strangers already, he hides his face, its so cute!
I have had a busy time of late, we are getting ready to put the house up for sale so there are a few odd jobs to do like painting the conservatory to freshen it up, and a few jobs around the garden, i have just Vaxed the room carpet (back breaking!) and thats about it so we can start looking seriously at other places, ohhh i cant wait, i love looking at houses...well, enough about me, i hope things are good with everyone else...there is NO WAY i am gonna be able to do any personals as this thread must be suffering from chateritis...lol
am gonna have a quick catch up then i am off for a nice soak in the bath.x Love to all....xrachx


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Giz,

You sound like you are   I agree with Sarah, it must be all those baby hormones! Not long till your next scan, hope you are enjoying every minute.

Sarah, I agree with Giz, you are superwoman! You are always helping all of us with great words of advice and support!  

Rach, Sounds like Glenn is growing fast. Teething is awful, I hope it doesn't bother him too much. Good luck for the house sale and looking. I enjoy looking at houses too! 

Kittyblue, I hope things can start moving forward for you at Care. Trust me your not the only one who gets obsessed! It would help if you knew when your appointments were and how long a wait they think it will be. I hope it goes well for you anyway.

Em, Hope you are taking it easy and especially being pampered today. Is DH going to take you out tonight?

Anyone else doing anything tonight for Valentines day? I am working so will be going out tomorrow instead! 

Hi to Zarah, Lorna, Caz, Cat, Scoobie and Readie and anyone else I have missed, there are so many of us now!

Jen x


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Hi all

Rach-good to hear from you. Glad Glenn is doing ok the teething's never ending isn't it? Sophie's dribbling again but she always wants to give you a kiss at the minute so you get a bit wet! Good luck with the house hunting.

Jen-I'm working tonight.   I'm determined to get dh to take me out sometime at the weekend though.

Have a lovely valentine's day all

Take care
Sarah x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

I am not doing anything special tonight, well got DS to look after so can't go out, think we will get a Chinese take a way and that will be it.

I did get a lovely chocolate teddy bear from my DS and box of choc's in heart shape from DH.  I got him a small white chocolate heart with strawberry bits which looked a bit small next to his gifts, but it's thought that counts and we did say we were only doing cards, the 2 little embies inside me are all the gifts I need right now!!

Why am I so tiered anyone explain it to me?  Is it just the boredom of the 2ww or is it a good   sign?  Think it's too early to be a preg symptom but you never know eh  I am now 2 weeks and 6 days PUPO!!

Baby teething - I remember my DS could dribble for England!!!  He would soak his bibs and t-shirts, bless him.  He now has a full set of teeth for his age the dentist said.  

Right I'm off to surf the net further.

 to you all!

Em


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Em-I think the progesterone makes you tired, plus the after effects of ET, plus changes going on in your PUPO body. Do you think you are tireder than last time-might depend on weather/time of year?

Rach-I'm empathising with Glenn in pain terms today as I've had a filling done at the dentist today close to the gum and where two teeth meet and the 3 freeze injections I had have just worn off-Owwww!!!!

Valentines day!   Not doing owt on account of dental work and unreliable appetite and still suffering from love of the duvet!!

Went to get measured and yey - from 34B to 36C - and told should still grow - woo hoo - although really don't know if I can cope as I've already moaned about the weight and pain haven't I?

Dunno about pregnancy hormones making me high - I have a reputation for being a bit of a goofball anyway - but starting to look pregnant changes your mind set I think and Sarah you go to work at all different hours to look after people, you keep your house clean, you run round even more now after Sophie and you come on here and look after us lot to mention but a few things so that makes you Superwoman in my book irregardless of my hormones and goofball nature!

Caz - can't wait to hear about your scan. Have fun. Don't forget the water intake to get good picture. I'm laughing now cos one of the last thing the sonographer did was point me in the direction of the loo without me asking "because your bladder is quite full".  

Love to all, Giz


----------



## nickinoodle (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello im a newbie to this currently waiting for NHS treatment in Hull, Saw Dr Killick in September has all bloods done and back there on March 5th. I have a couple of questions, How long in advance did you find out when your treatment was going to start? (just starting to worry about work) How long did you wait if you were NHS patient? and any more info anybody has got would be brilliant!!! Thanks Nicki, 
Been ttc since 2000, 2 miscarriages on clomid, Unexplained Infertility


----------



## Scooby Doo (May 24, 2006)

Hi Nickinoodle!!

Welcome to the Hull thread!!   

I was placed on the waitinig list after my tubal op in July 06 and was told the waiting list would be 12-18 months, but i got a letter in the Feb 07 inviting me to the open evening in March.  After the open evening i was told to ring up on day 1 of my next AF and started DRing on day 21, so i got moving pretty quickly i thought. 

Is this your first IVF?  I know its all a bit scary, but were all here to help and support you, if you wanna know anything just ask.    I dont get to log on much anymore - the twins keep me very busy, but everyone else on here are right chatterboxes and theres normally someone on here every day.

Hi to everyone else, hope your all ok.  No valentines romance for me tonight, DH is going to sea in a couple of hours and ive got babies to feed and change.  Poor Brooke has got a cold, i feel so sorry for her, shes so tiny and has got this horrible snotty nose, poor mite.   I just hope blake doesnt catch it.  Ive had them at opposite ends of the cot all day just to be on the safe side!!

Best go its time to feed.

Love to all
S
xx


----------



## xrachx (Sep 25, 2006)

Hiya, still havent caught up properly! but i just gotta say.........
Brooke and Blake are making me feel seriously BROODY!...awww poor Brooke having a cold, Blake has a good chance of catching it though hun, siblings always get it together they must be so close..awww...i have my hat off to you hun, i dont know if i could cope with twins, i really like my sleep!
Hiya Nickinoodle..(fab username!)...welcome aboard.xxx
Gizmog...i HATE..HATE..HATE the Dentist! its the injections..errggg.

right, back to the catching up.xx


----------



## Zarah (Oct 26, 2007)

Hiya All,

A big welcome to Nicki, Sorry I can't give you any answers to your questions, I already have a DD so I'm not able to have NHS funded treatment, but there will be someone on here who can give you your answers, so please stay with us because you will find been on here so helpful & we are a friendly bunch who love to chat!!! 

Caz, good luck for your scan today, I look forward to hearing your news.

Scooby, I hope Brooke feels better soon & Blake manages to avoid catching the cold.

Hello to Giz, Sarah, Cat, Rach, Em, Jen, Kittyblue & Lorna, sorry if I'v forgotten anyone.

Talk about baby teething, I looked after my friends 15wk old yesterday for a few hours & she is teething & very spoilt OMG it was hard work. I don't know if this is normal but it made me wonder if I'm doing the right thing wanting to have a baby. When DP got in from work she was in full swing of a crying fit really screaming & later on I asked if it had put him off & it had!!! Do you think were not ready yet? or maybe we are just used to quite & been able to do what we want when we want to.

Well there was no romance for me last night! I had my niece sleep over and my DD's friend! I did get a bunch of red roses & some choccies though, what more does a girl want!!!!!


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternoon all

Nicki-my link worked then yay! Welcome to this thread. I don't know if you've been reading but this thread is really lucky at the moment. My advice would be to ring the clinic and ask them. I'm afraid I'm one of those people who likes to know exactly what's going on.  The staff are all lovely. Like Scooby said, you'll get invited to an open evening and then they tell you to ring up when you get your next period then it's all systems go. If you have the chance I'd ring them.

Gizmog-how's the tooth? Ouch! Good job you didn't go out for a meal-you might have been dribbling!   How romantic!

Scooby- ( Gizmog-if anyone's superwoman it's this lady   ) How long is your dh away for? Have you got some help? Hope little Brooke is a bit better. I was just going to say tilt the cot but then I noticed Blake was at the other end! I don't think the little chappie would be too happy about that  

Rach-hugs to you and little Glenn. Are you ttc again yet?

Zarah-people we're so amazed when they found out about us ttc because I'm the least mumsy person you'll ever meet. I can't stand other people's kids whinging, screeching etc but when it's your own it's completely different. Even now when I take Sophie to soft play I have to lay down in a darkened room for a couple of hours after    My god those kids can be noisy! If she was yours you would have known how to pacify her or you'd have known what to do to distract her a bit better. You'll be fine honest.

Em- 

Caz-let us know how your scan went. I bet you see a big change in bubba.

omg I'm really waffling now. It's taken me ages to type this so I'm going to say bye for now. Hi to everyone else

Take care

Sarah x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Hi guy's !!

Well i am on     scan was just amazing, we couldn't take our eyes of the screen, cant believe how much bubba has grown in only 4 weeks....he/she was fast asleep at first... bless! but did have a yawn and did a lot of drinking(or whatever it is they are doing when opening and closing mouth) then went on to suck it's thumb    was just so cute! must have been warn out cos the lady doing the scan was trying to make bubba move so she could take some measurements for something or other as a bit of practice cos she said the scan was such a clear one it would be good to practice on ..but bubba was having non of it    
Anyway she said everything looked really good and even measured bubba at been 14 weeks!!!!!! but said to still go by the ivf due date cos it will be more accurate.
Gosh i could waffle on forever, i know just how you feel now Giz ,it's such a feeling of ...WOW!!!
Sorry i can't put a pic up but i don't have a scanner...will try get my friend to do it then send it to me i think.
will catch up shortly when i have calmed down a bit, need to read back to see what you have all been up to, bye for now.

Caz xxxx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

Whoopee Caz that's excellent news hun, so pleased you had such an incredible experience.       It's ace isn't it!
14 weeks size-that's gonna be a big bubba if those rates continue. Tee hee!  
I take it you managed to get there ok.
Our guy said be careful with pics as heat sources such as photocopiers cause scan pics to fade. I took pics of the pics with my mobile and then bluetoothed them to my computer via a usb bluetooth device that cost me a tenner about a year ago. The only problem I had then was making small enough for profile. Fortunately I've got some photo editing software on my computer. Hope that helps.
Did you get next scan date?

Welcome to Nicki-think after being told 18 months we ended up waiting about 11 months to be told funding had come through and as they'd done most of tests prior to funding coming through once we'd had group meeting and rung on first day of AF it was all systems go. Good luck, keep posting.

Sarah-I agree Scooby is our other superwoman-I remember being incredulous Scooby at how much work you were doing at 29 weeks pregnant with twins and then lo and behold they'd arrived just as I was thinking you'd be able to put your feet up! Get well soon Brooke

More anon Gizmog


----------



## kittyblue (Jan 12, 2008)

Caz,  thats brilliant, bet you're on cloud 9.  It must be so exciting.

giz,sarah,zarah,golden and everyone else, cant remember  let all hope we all have a brilliant 2008.
Im feeling positive at the mo,  spoke to some more clinics this am, so just still waiting for hull to send promised paperwork so can get an appnt.

i like Fridays,  maybe cos I dont work on a Friday,  but its nice to be at home or visit family.
i visited my step daughter today, who is of course, pregnant with 2nd (not planned)
then the other stepdaughter came with her little one, so had a good time playing with them.
Its funny how all parents are different, I notice this in my job too,  I bet Ill be a nightmare parent (if get that far)
anyway have a brilliant weekend everyone.


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi girls,

Hope we are all OK. Caz your scan sounds great, I'm glad it was amazing for you and of course bubbas doing well. Sounds like you are growing it well, if measures for 14 weeks! I nearly said him so maybe thats a sign!!!     

Zarah, I remember having one of sisters kids for the day, and what a nightmare! I couldn't stop her from crying! She was a breastfed baby and had never drunk out of a bottle before, and she decided to leave her with me for an afternoon. (what a cruel mother, I mean I'm only her Auntie!) The poor thing was starving by the time my sis picked her up. She was 5 months and had a bit of solid food though but I wasn't her mum and I wouldn't do! It does make you think but Sarah is right. You instinctively know what to do with your own and they settle into your ways. No matter what age kids are, it is always harder to look after someone elses! 

Hi to the rest of you. Got to go and make tea but will post tomorrow with more personals.

Em -       

Jen x


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Still in a daze..can't stop looking at the pictures, speaking of which i never thought of using my mobile phone giz! ... how dim am i      not sure how to do it so will ask DP cos he is better at that sort of thing.
What a maze that place is too, you were right about it been right at the back somewhere but we managed to find it in plenty of time but god i was soooo bursting for a wee i was jigging around like a little toddler who left it too long   
I hope bubba doesn't get too big! (scary thoughts of child birth already popping into my head  )
They also gave me a next scan date of 8th of April but when i took it to reception the lady said they didn't have anything for April time left so would send it back to radiology who would post one out to me in a couple of weeks? not sure what all that was about ! so will just have to wait and see now 

On our way to the hospital we passed 4 magpies.... which is suppose to mean your having a boy, then when the sonographer said baby was quiet big i straight away thought boy  and then when Jen has just said she nearly called bubba a He ...you never know it could be a sign or an over active giddy mind!   

Well thats enough from me need to have another quick peek at bubba! 
But before i go just wanted to say welcome to Nicki and i remember that from going to have the walk around the unit (group meet) everything moved very quickly from there... good luck Hun
Oh and get well real soon Brooke 

love Caz xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## CAZ1974.CO.UK (Jan 8, 2007)

Yay!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! here's my little bubba !! Hee hee

xxxxxxxx


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hiya Ladies

Caz - How fab, love the pic, I found my scan pic's today from my DS, amazing isn't it?  And they are so different from the little blob ones in the unit.

Nickinoodle - Welcome to thread, When I had my first IVF it was 2004 and on NHS they told me it would be 12 months but it was actually only about 4-5 months before I got the invite to the group evening thing, and then as the others said you just wait for your next AF (that's 'Aunt Flo' short for our monthly red witch in case you're not familiar with all the short names we have for things).  Sending you lots of   for your journey.  I rang the clinic as I was going to go on holiday and wanted to know if I would get the invite whilst away, and the receptionist just looked where I was on the list and told me actually it would be really soon, so we didn't go away!  But did go to Scotland during treatment, just needed somewhere with a fridge for the drugs.

Scooby - Hope you're okay with those twins on your own, I agree you have the title of superwoman!!!  Hope you have some support around.  How long is he away for?

I got out of the house today, went shopping at Kingswood, and off to Pizza Hut for lunch with a friend, was nice, but think I walked bit too far really after so much rest!  Oh well, they should be nestled in by now, so the walking probably did my blood circulation some good?

 and   to everyone!

TTFN
Em


----------



## cat1980 (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi everyone

first chance i have had to catch up all week.  been back at work this work and its been non stop!!

Caz your scan pic is lovely.  He she is going to be a big'un!!!

Love to everyone just wanted to say i am still alive

child minder is working out brilliantly i am really pleased

cat xx


----------



## Gizmog (Nov 29, 2007)

yey well done Caz and DP, you got the scan pic up. Tee hee you're buzzing more than I was Caz, it's funny to read your post and know exactly where you're coming from. Can't wait for Lorna to have scan now.

Kittyblue glad to hear your making headway with clinics, that is encouraging.

Cat glad that child minder is working out really well, hope work is going equally well.

Em-I'm sure the walk will have been really good for the circulation so don't worry if you were. I used to walk around when I had the energy, to stimulate circulation.

Hi to the rest of the posse, have a good weekend y'all. Gizmog


----------



## mrsmc (Mar 8, 2005)

Afternon all

Just a quickie

Caz-another fab scan pic. Most of mine were rubbish quality but I have one where it's a close up of her face and she's looking straight ahead. It looks quite freaky really. Sounds like you and Gizmog have really chilled out bubbas, long may it last.  

I'd better go and help dh. We're doing odd jobs in the house today, really boring stuff like resealing the shower (yawn). 

Take care all and enjoy your weekend
Sarah x


----------



## jen80 (Dec 7, 2007)

Hi Ladies.

Just popping on before Ant and Dec! They're ace aren't they! 

Caz, Wow, what a picture, you and Giz certainly have bubs that aren't camera shy!     You can see so much detail. I have to say, I still think   for you and I think Giz is  . Just a feeling though, and I have been wrong on many, so don't hold me to it! 
My sister is supposed to be having a baby boy in the next few weeks and Both my Mum and I still think there is a chance of a girl! My Mum had a dream the baby was born and it was a girl and I just have that feeling, so as I see I'm sure I will be wrong on this one! (I hope I am as I have already sent the pressie as they are in Oz!) 

Em, I'm sure your embies are fine. Thriving from the increased circulation and fresh air! Roll on 28th Feb!           

Sarah, snap, we have been doing odd jobs today, really boring isn't it! But needs must. I gutted the kitchen cupboards and cleaned the oven (yuck!) Whilst dh did the garden. We are putting a new patio area in so hardcore and sand everywhere! dd helped in her own "special" way if you know what I mean!! (got in the way and made a mess, but tried!) 

Zarah, Hope you have enjoyed your time off work and you are 100% after your op. Are you back towork Monday or Tuesday?

Cat, Hope you are handling the working mum stuff. Really glad the child minder is working out well. 

Scooby, I hope Brooke is better soon, and Blake doesn't catch it! You are a superwoman! 

Kittyblue, hope you hear news this week from Care. Let us know what happens.

Lorna, you have been quiet for a while, hope you are enjoying your pregnancy. Have you got your next dates yet for scans etc?

To the others, I know I haven't done personals for you all, its taken me ages to get this far! Hi to Readie, Rach and Nickinoodie. Hope you are OK.

Got to go and check on tea!

Jen x


----------



## golden (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi Guys

Good evening, how's life.

Glad the childminder working out Cat it's such a relief to going back to work knowing you're happy with where they are isn't it?

Don't know if I've been overdoing it but had quite a few tight pains today, up under my ribs around belly button and very low down in towards bottom of stomach.  Don't think they are AF pains, and I should take my own advice and try not to analyse every little twinge but I am a natural born worry pot!!!

Hope you're all enjoying the weekend.

TTFN
Em


----------



## bagpuss1910 (Nov 8, 2005)

Hello everyone,
Caz wow your scan pic is ace. Mine is not that clear at all. It looked like a blob!!!!! Hoping the next one will be clearer. Well I am not Giz wonderwoman and I am too tired to do personals. Can't wait to get over this tiredness and I have also developed awful back ache!!!!!! BUT I am not moaning cos I am so lucky to be in this position. Had to give in and get some maternity stuff today as I have nothing to wear when I go back to school nothing fits me anymore!!!!!!
Hope we are all OK.
Love
Lorna
xxx


----------



## Rachel (Mar 10, 2004)

New home this way...............

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129640.new#new


----------

